# October 2020 Invitation Round



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Looking forward towards October 2020 now. Hopefully we see some invitations for professionals other than medical/nursing.:fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Chances of 2613* occupations/offshore ?


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Doomsday incoming


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

95% sure it will remain the same, just nurses and medical related occupations.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> 95% sure it will remain the same, just nurses and medical related occupations.


We are moving towards from post covid period to recovery period. They might hold a big round in October considering DoHA will have a clarity/number after budget release.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> We are moving towards from post covid period to recovery period. They might hold a big round in October considering DoHA will have a clarity/number after budget release.


That would be fantastic, but I'm probably too pessimistic to believe in something like this now)


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Gunnidhi said:


> Chances of 2613* occupations/offshore ?


Offshore less likely considering borders are still shut. Those onshore will already be contributing to the economic recovery


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't get why they will need more people from onshore for recovery when most citizens are already jobless


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

emios88 said:


> I don't get why they will need more people from onshore for recovery when most citizens are already jobless


Dude I understand your frustration but most onshore people have contributed a lot to the economy already. Lot of them have paid 90k or more just to study in australia. They are graduates in different sectors medical, engineering, and other sectors needed for recovery. And they are already in Australia and most of them are already working in Australia. So onshore getting more priority during covid makes more sense. So according to your logic since citizens are jobless should they just suspend immigration all together? So don't be so bitter. We are all in this together. 
Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Dude I understand your frustration but most onshore people have contributed a lot to the economy already. Lot of them have paid 90k or more just to study in australia. They are graduates in different sectors medical, engineering, and other sectors needed for recovery. And they are already in Australia and most of them are already working in Australia. So onshore getting more priority during covid makes more sense. So according to your logic since citizens are jobless should they just suspend immigration all together? So don't be so bitter. We are all in this together.
> Cheers


Actually they did suspend immigration =) the question is whether it's gonna continue or not.


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

I believe they have just paused it for a little while. Everything should be back to normal once this is all over. But some of us who might lose points for age etc will be in an irrecoverable loss.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Dude I understand your frustration but most onshore people have contributed a lot to the economy already. Lot of them have paid 90k or more just to study in australia. They are graduates in different sectors medical, engineering, and other sectors needed for recovery. And they are already in Australia and most of them are already working in Australia. So onshore getting more priority during covid makes more sense. So according to your logic since citizens are jobless should they just suspend immigration all together? So don't be so bitter. We are all in this together.
> Cheers


What i’m trying to say is when did they prioritized onshore people despite paying such amounts.They never did.Even the last 189 invite was for a offshore.I’d say it’s a hopeless dream.Once things are back to normal they will again start from offshore while onshore people are begging.


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

emios88 said:


> What i’m trying to say is when did they prioritized onshore people despite paying such amounts.They never did.Even the last 189 invite was for a offshore.I’d say it’s a hopeless dream.Once things are back to normal they will again start from offshore while onshore people are begging.


Thats true. States have always prioritized offshore especially NSW and some others like Vic. Onshore applicants are the real victims actually. We spend so much money but unlike other countries like Canada, NZ, Australia doesnt give much priority to onshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Thats true. States have always prioritized offshore especially NSW and some others like Vic. Onshore applicants are the real victims actually. We spend so much money but unlike other countries like Canada, NZ, Australia doesnt give much priority to onshore.


Under 189 unfortunately, no priority can be given to onshore candidates, unless they decide to add points specifically for being onshore
Under 190, I am sure now states will be very reluctant to invite offshore applicants except for healthcare related codes

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Thats true. States have always prioritized offshore especially NSW and some others like Vic. Onshore applicants are the real victims actually. We spend so much money but unlike other countries like Canada, NZ, Australia doesnt give much priority to onshore.


I have a feeling what exactly going to happen.They will give out very small invites for next two years or so for onshore people.Once corona is back to normal they will start inviting fresh people from offshore.So the expired onshore stock can go home.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

emios88 said:


> What i’m trying to say is when did they prioritized onshore people despite paying such amounts.They never did.Even the last 189 invite was for a offshore.I’d say it’s a hopeless dream.Once things are back to normal they will again start from offshore while onshore people are begging.


There is some de facto advantage in EOIs for onshore applicants since work experience in Australia is awarded 5 more points than the same experience offshore. Given that onshore applicants are almost always going to have Australian work experience they'll always be one notch ahead of an offshore EOI.


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

evanb said:


> There is some de facto advantage in EOIs for onshore applicants since work experience in Australia is awarded 5 more points than the same experience offshore. Given that onshore applicants are almost always going to have Australian work experience they'll always be one notch ahead of an offshore EOI.


Not really. Check the NSW 190 website. They have always prioritised people with max work exp which is impossible for onshore applicants. The story is different during corona and last year but historically only few numbers of onshore applicants got invited by 190 NSW. 189 doesn't choose between onshore and offshore so for onshores the only option was 190 which was also impossible to achieve.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

evanb said:


> There is some de facto advantage in EOIs for onshore applicants since work experience in Australia is awarded 5 more points than the same experience offshore. Given that onshore applicants are almost always going to have Australian work experience they'll always be one notch ahead of an offshore EOI.


truth is not many people can have any Aus experience at all


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> truth is not many people can have any Aus experience at all


True, but you don't need a lot of Aussie experience. Vetassess gave me 9.66 years assessed positively and I was a 90 pointer. I could only claim 8 years of that 9.66 to get the 15 points onshore max. But one additional year in Australia would have given me an extra 5 and taken me to 95. 90 to 95 didn't make much of a difference for non-pro-rate occupations in the immediate months before COVID, but an 85 to a 90 would have made a huge difference for someone. All they needed was one year experience in Australia for that extra point.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

evanb said:


> True, but you don't need a lot of Aussie experience. Vetassess gave me 9.66 years assessed positively and I was a 90 pointer. I could only claim 8 years of that 9.66 to get the 15 points onshore max. But one additional year in Australia would have given me an extra 5 and taken me to 95. 90 to 95 didn't make much of a difference for non-pro-rate occupations in the immediate months before COVID, but an 85 to a 90 would have made a huge difference for someone. All they needed was one year experience in Australia for that extra point.


yes, I get you, we all know 1 year onshore is worth 3 years offshore, but for many people, esp. fresh graduates, getting even 1 year for relevant job onshore is not that easy


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Don't forget the Local Exp Loophole that exists and is one of the most unfair things about this immigration system. If you have max work experience from offshore and you step in to third year in Australia...you get deducted 5 pts! You get them back after one year, but that is one year lost in the EOI system where you watch others getting invited and you're the sucker with too much experience.

I myself and many others on this forum have been taken 5 pts off as a result of this stupid rule. Only country in the world were you get punished for having too much experience...so much for a skilled immigration.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> truth is not many people can have any Aus experience at all


To be fair, if someone studies here and still cannot find a job, I don't think they should be invited at all

Over 90% of people who get invited in the 2613 category don't have a job, all they do is PY, and Naati and sit at 90 points waiting for an invite and in Jan, Feb, March most of these people got invited.

I should not have had to do Naati, but with PY + Job Exp, I am exactly the same in SkillSelect as someone who has done PY+Naati, so to be invited I have to go ahead and do Naati (again completely unnecessary). 

The people who get granted because they did PY+Naati will never put the effort to find a job now, because hey I have a PR I'll do whichever job is most comfortable for me (which is fair but also a misuse of 189 System), Some people will turn their life around and find a job in their field after PR but that some are very few people.

On the other hand, an offshore person with more experience is better for 189 because they have always done an IT job right after an engineering degree, so they will try their best to find an IT job, whether they get it or not is up to them. 

Anyway, back to your statement, I feel people with No Aus exp who are onshore should not be allowed to submit an EOI in itself, this will eliminate the need for NAATI altogether


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> To be fair, if someone studies here and still cannot find a job, I don't think they should be invited at all
> 
> Over 90% of people who get invited in the 2613 category don't have a job, all they do is PY, and Naati and sit at 90 points waiting for an invite and in Jan, Feb, March most of these people got invited.
> 
> ...


Offshore people who come on PR to Australia have no jobs either, many realise how conservative job market is here and most employers simply don't care about your offshore experience.

Hence the acceptance of lower positions or completely different job professions which is not fair at all, if you got PR as Electrical Engineer then you should get a job in that field and be checked for that as part of the visa requirement. 

Anyways, the whole system is distorted and made sense when competition wasn't that fierce...now it's all about scoring generic points and make it to Australia, not about skills to bring in the country. The whole independent PR pathway doesn't make sense anymore, find a job and prove your actual skills onshore before getting a PR. Now someone will say it's almost impossible to get job here from offshore...well yes, that is the point of skilled migration, that employer needs your skills...not points.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> To be fair, if someone studies here and still cannot find a job, I don't think they should be invited at all
> 
> Over 90% of people who get invited in the 2613 category don't have a job, all they do is PY, and Naati and sit at 90 points waiting for an invite and in Jan, Feb, March most of these people got invited.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think there should be a clause in the 189/190 visa that requires you to work in the nominated occupation for a min of 2 years. And already having a job/job offer should increase your points (5 perhaps?)


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Personally, I think there should be a clause in the 189/190 visa that requires you to work in the nominated occupation for a min of 2 years. And already having a job/job offer should increase your points (5 perhaps?)


Yes, basically adopt the NZ system...do come in and look for work for 2yrs no problem...have a job offer? That increases your points dramatically.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Personally, I think there should be a clause in the 189/190 visa that requires you to work in the nominated occupation for a min of 2 years. And already having a job/job offer should increase your points (5 perhaps?)


Doing 2 years is kind of hard for students because as soon as they finish their Student visa they have only 2 years, so if they put 2-year exp requirement then someone would have to have a job lined up before the 485 visa starts and also line up their EOI in a way where they get invited before their 485 visa expires which is again exactly 2 years.

In my case, I chilled around a lot after my student visa and started searching for a job after 2 months into my 485 visa and by 4th month I had a job

But yes, already having a job should increase your chance because like I said before PY+Naati people are exactly the same as PY+Job Exp in SkillSelect which is unfair lol


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Doing 2 years is kind of hard for students because as soon as they finish their Student visa they have only 2 years, so if they put 2-year exp requirement then someone would have to have a job lined up before the 485 visa starts and also line up their EOI in a way where they get invited before their 485 visa expires which is again exactly 2 years.
> 
> In my case, I chilled around a lot after my student visa and started searching for a job after 2 months into my 485 visa and by 4th month I had a job
> 
> But yes, already having a job should increase your chance because like I said before PY+Naati people are exactly the same as PY+Job Exp in SkillSelect which is unfair lol


Sorry, but I think you misunderstood? What I mean is sure you can have a PR in your nominated occupation, but you can only work in this nominated occupation (or slightly related). Only after 2 years you can change. Similar to the 482 but less strict.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

All the best everyone for October 6th

if the video does not load, search for it

FYI,The long standing economic strategy is immigration, if you don't know that


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Sorry, but I think you misunderstood? What I mean is sure you can have a PR in your nominated occupation, but you can only work in this nominated occupation (or slightly related). Only after 2 years you can change. Similar to the 482 but less strict.


Ahh okay, then it's fair yes


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

They should give a PR to onshore people who are currently work in their nominated professions without any matters, including English skill as well.

In order to obtain a job in English (??) speaking country like Australia, it means candidate are qualified and have adequate English communication skill to perform their profession. So, superior scam English won't benefit and doesn't add any value for candidate at all. In fact, that superior scam English is not a level that we speak everyday.

Or at least, a fair point system that higher value onshore people who are currently working here (similar to NZ, Canada)

I do not see any benefits for bringing people who has superior scam English but driving Uber. The Australia system is such a point hunting game, it’s not designed for skilled candidate.


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

dybydx said:


> They should give a PR to onshore people who are currently work in their nominated professions without any matters.
> 
> Or at least, a fair point system that higher value onshore people who are currently working here (similar to NZ, Canada)
> 
> I do not see any benefits for bringing people who has superior scam English but driving Uber. The Australia system is such a point hunting game, it’s not designed for skilled candidate.


I agree with you. Skilled candidates in Australia do not get any preference. The system is just about giving as much money as you can and getting almost nothing in return.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Anisa_1992 said:


> I agree with you. Skilled candidates in Australia do not get any preference. The system is just about giving as much money as you can and getting almost nothing in return.


They will correct you now as on shore people have PR sponsorship options by companies, which again is extremely biased and unfair. Some people get it after a year, some even before joining in...some people wait for it years and get blackmailed by a company in to doing crazy hours. It makes PR a preferential option for mates of managers (happened in my company) rather than fair option for skilled people working in Australia.

In the end it's extremely unfair towards people in EOI queues, just because some manager decided you get PR and someone who worked extremely hard to score points and get it all in...nothing.


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> They will correct you now as on shore people have PR sponsorship options by companies, which again is extremely biased and unfair. Some people get it after a year, some even before joining in...some people wait for it years and get blackmailed by a company in to doing crazy hours. It makes PR a preferential option for mates of managers (happened in my company) rather than fair option for skilled people working in Australia.
> 
> In the end it's extremely unfair towards people in EOI queues, just because some manager decided you get PR and someone who worked extremely hard to score points and get it all in...nothing.


Sponsorship by companies is a big scam. Its low key slavery. BTW a note to offshore candidates I have never heard anyone getting sponsored by a professional company in Australia especially us with 1-3 years of experience. Sponsorship might have been available for 457 visa holders and cooks or chefs but if you are in engineering or IT field getting a company sponsorship is nearly impossible.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Anisa_1992 said:


> Sponsorship by companies is a big scam. Its low key slavery. BTW a note to offshore candidates I have never heard anyone getting sponsored by a professional company in Australia especially us with 1-3 years of experience. Sponsorship might have been available for 457 visa holders and cooks or chefs but if you are in engineering or IT field getting a company sponsorship is nearly impossible.


I got sponsored offshore as a software engineer with only 2 years of experience post qualification. My salary is definitely above the market rate. Guess I had the skills my employer desperately needed and I got lucky


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Don't forget the Local Exp Loophole that exists and is one of the most unfair things about this immigration system. If you have max work experience from offshore and you step in to third year in Australia...you get deducted 5 pts! You get them back after one year, but that is one year lost in the EOI system where you watch others getting invited and you're the sucker with too much experience.
> 
> I myself and many others on this forum have been taken 5 pts off as a result of this stupid rule. Only country in the world were you get punished for having too much experience...so much for a skilled immigration.


You should have submitted EOI right after getting max overseas experience.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> You should have submitted EOI right after getting max overseas experience.:confused2::confused2:


What happens here is that you need min one year in Australia to get 5 pts and that spans on until 3 yrs in when you get 10 pts. 

If you have a lot of overseas exp your score is: 5 pts for Australian + 15 pts for 8 or more years overseas. 20 in total and that is the max you can get for work experience. Australia treats same people with 10 and 20 yrs of experience, which is a total nonsense.

Problem is, once you go in to the third year in Australia...you loose overseas experience as they only take last 10yrs of your experience as valid. So your score becomes 2 yrs and one day in Australia (5pts) but 7 yrs and 355 days from overseas now (10pts)...then you get 15 pts total. You are essentially being stripped off points.

So you have to apply as soon as you enter second year in Australia...hope you get invite, otherwise within a year you get point deduction until another year passes by when you get them back. Then you're only on you last year on work visa and have only a year to get PR invite unless your visa is renewed.

It's literally a loophole that nobody cares about, there is no reason to deduct someone points as he spends more years in Australia...it doesn't make any sense. In a bizarre twist, Australia deducts your past experience the more time you spend here.


----------



## Anisa_1992 (Sep 11, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> I got sponsored offshore as a software engineer with only 2 years of experience post qualification. My salary is definitely above the market rate. Guess I had the skills my employer desperately needed and I got lucky


I was talking about onshore applicants. I have never seen anyone onshore (Student/TR holder) who got sponsored by an Australian employer in IT or engineering. Its extremely rare. Good for you, you got sponsored. Didnt mean to offend anyone. Peace.
Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Look what they are trying to do

https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/coronavirus/2020/09/25/immigration-coronavirus/


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

emios88 said:


> Look what they are trying to do
> 
> https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/coronavirus/2020/09/25/immigration-coronavirus/


what are they trying to do? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Look what they are trying to do
> 
> https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/coronavirus/2020/09/25/immigration-coronavirus/


I read this thrice but unable to find what exactly this post is trying to convey.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> what are they trying to do? :confused2::confused2:


They are trying to invite aslyum seekers to work rather than allowing skill immigrants to get pr


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

emios88 said:


> They are trying to invite aslyum seekers to work rather than allowing skill immigrants to get pr


humanitarianism


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Damn, one of the earliest EOI put in will complete 2 years next month. (Got a skillselect notification) 
Have come such a long way!
Uncertain times!


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

guys any chance for 90 pts at offshore, job code is 261399 ? have created separate EOI for 190 specific to states. EOI was lodged on 24 sept, 2020. I know things dont look good but hoping that I can get an invite 6-7 months down the line.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> guys any chance for 90 pts at offshore, job code is 261399 ? have created separate EOI for 190 specific to states. EOI was lodged on 24 sept, 2020. I know things dont look good but hoping that I can get an invite 6-7 months down the line.


Unfortunately, no one can predict invites for 190. For 189, there is zero visibility for offshore candidates at the moment. The budget on Oct 6 may make things a little clear.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

I can smell something that it isn't a good signal on upcoming 6 October budget announcement and that's might unfavour to many aspirants. I don't know but I can feel it.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

dybydx said:


> I can smell something that it isn't a good signal on upcoming 6 October budget announcement and that's might unfavour to many aspirants. I don't know but I can feel it.


Australian immigration is dead.They stopped inviting since March-April, it's 99.9% that announcement(if it happens at all lol) won't bring any positive outcomes for us.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Australian immigration is dead.They stopped inviting since March-April, it's 99.9% that announcement(if it happens at all lol) won't bring any positive outcomes for us.


It cannot be dead, but some subclass may sleep for a long while:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

dybydx said:


> I can smell something that it isn't a good signal on upcoming 6 October budget announcement and that's might unfavour to many aspirants. I don't know but I can feel it.


Ditto!


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

sk2019au said:


> dybydx said:
> 
> 
> > I can smell something that it isn't a good signal on upcoming 6 October budget announcement and that's might unfavour to many aspirants. I don't know but I can feel it.
> ...


Immigration is paused at the moment there will be some progress when the vaccine is available till then it will be limited allocations and selected invitations.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

gsr_2339 said:


> Immigration is paused at the moment there will be some progress when the vaccine is available till then it will be limited allocations and selected invitations.


So, if vaccine is not available in 3-4 years, immigration will be like now?)


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...hanging-for-skilled-migration-in-october-2020


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> gsr_2339 said:
> 
> 
> > Immigration is paused at the moment there will be some progress when the vaccine is available till then it will be limited allocations and selected invitations.
> ...


It will not be surprising for us to see not much change in the immigration if there in no vaccine available until the next 3-4 yrs as their main logo is Australians comes first rest all comes next. Rest all countries have unlocked the lockdowns and functioning normally despite the increase in the covid cases but Australian states have still not opened their state borders nd international borders because Australians comes first.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello Everyone. I just wanted to give you an update which is a mixture of good and bad news about the wasted invitations under 189 points-tested stream. I will start with the bad news first. After jumping through many hoops, I finally had an opportunity to discuss this issue with one of the Ex- senior migration official (Obvious influencer on migration policies who most of you are familiar with). According to the official, the department is well aware of the non-genuine EOI’s in the Skillselect pool since its inception in 2012. The department’s standard operating procedure is to send out more invitations than the initial planning numbers to factor in the wasted invites. In other words, if the department has planned to give out 4,000 invitations under 189 in a FY, they will simply invite more than 4,000 invitations in accordance with an average number of invites being wasted considering the past statistics on visa applications lodgement data. For example, if 30% of invites were wasted, they will simply calibrate the rounds so that a total of 5,200 invitations are issued against a planning number of '4,000' in that particular FY. In 2019-2020, that is exactly what happened. The department followed a pattern of two low’s and one high invitation rounds from July to Dec considering the 60-day cooling off period for the issued invitation then followed by three big invitation rounds from Jan to Mar and of course the ship sailed towards COVID/unknown territory ever since March

The Morrison government was hell bent on pushing regional visas (491) for reasons such as congestion in big cities and more importantly tremendous pressure from regional businesses to fill shortages in their work force and please be advised that for most part, their plan was not to fill skill shortages in eligible migrants respective nominated occupations but ''skilled'' workers who are willing to do any jobs that are abundantly available in regional Australia. This is evident by 491 visa conditions where the migrant is allowed to work in any occupation and will be eligible for permanent residency after 3 years provided they have met regional residency requirement and minimum income eligibility criteria

Generally, I don’t let my emotions influence my thoughts but honestly my emotions with respect to wasted invitations took me for a ride in a completely wrong trajectory. In hindsight, I do feel a bit naïve to think that the government would actually let this ‘wasted invitation issue’ spiral out of control. The good news is I have found some kind of closure to our ‘conspiracy theory’ of the department not taking corrective measures to tackle this issue and intentionally letting this happen. I agree that this is not an official word/stance but this is the closest that we can get at this point

I made another FOI request in relation to the most recent finding on wasted invitation and within a span of few hours, I received a reply from the department stating that ''it is not possible for the department to provide responses to questions under FOI act''. We all know that DoHA is not transparent with their operating protocols. I just hope that they clearly establish the migration program planning for 2020-2021 on 6 October so that people like us can make more informed decisions. According to the official, the size and composition of migration program for 2020-2021 largely depends on whether government extends the temporary suspension of 4 year wait for social security currently scheduled to expire on 31 Dec. Australia has taken a rather defensive approach towards border restrictions where most Australians are currently subjected to interstate/international travel bans within/travel out of Australia. I can only imagine how Australia would consider easing international border restrictions at this stage. If they continue to provide social security for newly arrived permanent migrants, we can all expect the department to announce/achieve a much smaller allocations/outcome for obvious reasons delaying the visa grants for offshore/onshore under 189/190 and conducting targeted/small invitations rounds until 2021

189 is a lost cause as many expats have already pointed out on this thread. The Morrison government had already moved on in 2019 towards other visa subclass that aligns with their current strategies. Reviving 189 in an immediate post-COVID scenario can only be seen as a miracle. Needless to say, please do not bank all your hopes on 189 and always be open to explore alternate migration pathways


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Generally, I don’t let my emotions influence my thoughts but honestly my emotions with respect to wasted invitations took me for a ride in a completely wrong trajectory. In hindsight, I do feel a bit naïve to think that the government would actually let this ‘wasted invitation issue’ spiral out of control. The good news is I have found some kind of closure to our ‘conspiracy theory’ of the department not taking corrective measures to tackle this issue and intentionally letting this happen. I agree that this is not an official word/stance but this is the closest that we can get at this point


I think this part is really important. There is this narrative that the unused EOIs are somehow part of a grand conspiracy to screw us. This is false as evidence by the inflation of EOI numbers to get around it. Yes, they could improve the system to remove the need to do this. This would be more transparent, but it would probably take a significant effort.

The fascinating part for me is what are these unused EOIs? Is it simply a function of the system not having enough checks and balances and a bunch of random people who have not taken the effort to properly research and understand the system who enter things thinking they'll get lucky only to realize it takes a lot of effort once you get the EOI to actually apply? Or is there something more nefarious where people mistakenly think they can manipulate the system in their favor?


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

this pandemic is like a death knell to offshore aspirant like me. Was mostly targeting 189 pathway unfortunately this currently looks like a dream.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Hello Everyone. I just wanted to give you an update which is a mixture of good and bad news about the wasted invitations under 189 points-tested stream. I will start with the bad news first. After jumping through many hoops, I finally had an opportunity to discuss this issue with one of the Ex- senior migration official (Obvious influencer on migration policies who most of you are familiar with). According to the official, the department is well aware of the non-genuine EOI’s in the Skillselect pool since its inception in 2012. The department’s standard operating procedure is to send out more invitations than the initial planning numbers to factor in the wasted invites. In other words, if the department has planned to give out 4,000 invitations under 189 in a FY, they will simply invite more than 4,000 invitations in accordance with an average number of invites being wasted considering the past statistics on visa applications lodgement data. For example, if 30% of invites were wasted, they will simply calibrate the rounds so that a total of 5,200 invitations are issued against a planning number of '4,000' in that particular FY. In 2019-2020, that is exactly what happened. The department followed a pattern of two low’s and one high invitation rounds from July to Dec considering the 60-day cooling off period for the issued invitation then followed by three big invitation rounds from Jan to Mar and of course the ship sailed towards COVID/unknown territory ever since March
> 
> The Morrison government was hell bent on pushing regional visas (491) for reasons such as congestion in big cities and more importantly tremendous pressure from regional businesses to fill shortages in their work force and please be advised that for most part, their plan was not to fill skill shortages in eligible migrants respective nominated occupations but ''skilled'' workers who are willing to do any jobs that are abundantly available in regional Australia. This is evident by 491 visa conditions where the migrant is allowed to work in any occupation and will be eligible for permanent residency after 3 years provided they have met regional residency requirement and minimum income eligibility criteria
> 
> ...


Excellent effort again. 
But what is concerning is the senior ex-official thinks the migration program numbers to drop from 160,000 to just 100,000 and 110,000 places. I hope this doesn't come true.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

dybydx said:


> I can smell something that it isn't a good signal on upcoming 6 October budget announcement and that's might unfavour to many aspirants. I don't know but I can feel it.


You're right if you're talking about 189.

Very clearly DHA wants to shut some one-step permanent programs like 189 and 190, unless you're very very excellent e.g. having a long-term job offer or had years of experience. 

They want more people to have 491 visa, then give very limited amount of PR to those who proved their employibility by achieving the taxable income requirement (very high).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Hello Everyone. I just wanted to give you an update which is a mixture of good and bad news about the wasted invitations under 189 points-tested stream. I will start with the bad news first. After jumping through many hoops, I finally had an opportunity to discuss this issue with one of the Ex- senior migration official (Obvious influencer on migration policies who most of you are familiar with). According to the official, the department is well aware of the non-genuine EOI’s in the Skillselect pool since its inception in 2012. The department’s standard operating procedure is to send out more invitations than the initial planning numbers to factor in the wasted invites. In other words, if the department has planned to give out 4,000 invitations under 189 in a FY, they will simply invite more than 4,000 invitations in accordance with an average number of invites being wasted considering the past statistics on visa applications lodgement data. For example, if 30% of invites were wasted, they will simply calibrate the rounds so that a total of 5,200 invitations are issued against a planning number of '4,000' in that particular FY. In 2019-2020, that is exactly what happened. The department followed a pattern of two low’s and one high invitation rounds from July to Dec considering the 60-day cooling off period for the issued invitation then followed by three big invitation rounds from Jan to Mar and of course the ship sailed towards COVID/unknown territory ever since March
> 
> The Morrison government was hell bent on pushing regional visas (491) for reasons such as congestion in big cities and more importantly tremendous pressure from regional businesses to fill shortages in their work force and please be advised that for most part, their plan was not to fill skill shortages in eligible migrants respective nominated occupations but ''skilled'' workers who are willing to do any jobs that are abundantly available in regional Australia. This is evident by 491 visa conditions where the migrant is allowed to work in any occupation and will be eligible for permanent residency after 3 years provided they have met regional residency requirement and minimum income eligibility criteria
> 
> ...


I really don’t understand what action the department is taking to curb the fake EOIs that has negated the conspiracy theory

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> I really don’t understand what action the department is taking to curb the fake EOIs that has negated the conspiracy theory
> 
> Cheers


That's because they didn't take any action to curb it. Probably it is too expensive to implement validations within a EOI system or maybe charge each application.

They went the easier route, ie. extract statistics on wasted EOI's and invite more based on the same.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Guys did you hear anything about state ceilings? Are they planning to reopen 190 or nothing gonna change after Oct 6?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Guys did you hear anything about state ceilings? Are they planning to reopen 190 or nothing gonna change after Oct 6?


Nobody knows anything


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Few guess estimates
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nding-bonanza-in-2020-21-budget-what-to-watch
(the last graph is the one we all are more concerned with)


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi guys,
Does anyone have the Foi for 189 in submitted status till august or September 2020.
Thanks.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Hello Everyone. I just wanted to give you an update which is a mixture of good and bad news about the wasted invitations under 189 points-tested stream. I will start with the bad news first. After jumping through many hoops, I finally had an opportunity to discuss this issue with one of the Ex- senior migration official (Obvious influencer on migration policies who most of you are familiar with). According to the official, the department is well aware of the non-genuine EOI’s in the Skillselect pool since its inception in 2012. The department’s standard operating procedure is to send out more invitations than the initial planning numbers to factor in the wasted invites. In other words, if the department has planned to give out 4,000 invitations under 189 in a FY, they will simply invite more than 4,000 invitations in accordance with an average number of invites being wasted considering the past statistics on visa applications lodgement data. For example, if 30% of invites were wasted, they will simply calibrate the rounds so that a total of 5,200 invitations are issued against a planning number of '4,000' in that particular FY. In 2019-2020, that is exactly what happened. The department followed a pattern of two low’s and one high invitation rounds from July to Dec considering the 60-day cooling off period for the issued invitation then followed by three big invitation rounds from Jan to Mar and of course the ship sailed towards COVID/unknown territory ever since March
> 
> The Morrison government was hell bent on pushing regional visas (491) for reasons such as congestion in big cities and more importantly tremendous pressure from regional businesses to fill shortages in their work force and please be advised that for most part, their plan was not to fill skill shortages in eligible migrants respective nominated occupations but ''skilled'' workers who are willing to do any jobs that are abundantly available in regional Australia. This is evident by 491 visa conditions where the migrant is allowed to work in any occupation and will be eligible for permanent residency after 3 years provided they have met regional residency requirement and minimum income eligibility criteria
> 
> ...


Good job mate but what are alternate pathways now? Should we all just give up and let go regional areas doing whatever jobs they have available but not fit our professional skills? I'm just a bit stuck with the uncertainty now.


----------



## locomomo (Jul 17, 2020)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone have the Foi for 189 in submitted status till august or September 2020.
> Thanks.


There you go https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Good job mate but what are alternate pathways now? Should we all just give up and let go regional areas doing whatever jobs they have available but not fit our professional skills? I'm just a bit stuck with the uncertainty now.


Me too. 

I did many researches and found as an IT professional, it is almost impossible to find a related job in regional areas.

Even if I'm lucky enough to get a 491 visa I have no idea how that can meet $54,000 requirement.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

kraft95 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I did many researches and found as an IT professional, it is almost impossible to find a related job in regional areas.
> 
> Even if I'm lucky enough to get a 491 visa I have no idea how that can meet $54,000 requirement.


Regional includes whole perth,adelaide,gold coast I can’t see why you can’t find a job that meets 54000.It’s not that hard


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

emios88 said:


> Regional includes whole perth,adelaide,gold coast I can’t see why you can’t find a job that meets 54000.It’s not that hard


How many IT related jobs Perth, Adelaide and Gold Coast have? Close to none!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Muka said:


> How many IT related jobs Perth, Adelaide and Gold Coast have? Close to none!


Yes true but only during these covid times. Post covid there would be more vacancies.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kraft95 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I did many researches and found as an IT professional, it is almost impossible to find a related job in regional areas.
> 
> Even if I'm lucky enough to get a 491 visa I have no idea how that can meet $54,000 requirement.


491 is the biggest scam being perpetrated by DHA on migrants and sadly innocents are getting caught in it 
They are issuing grants left and right without ascertaining if jobs exist or not in that Anzsco code 
The idea is to get the migrant to the regionals, work his ass off in doing menial jobs and go back after 4 years as they can’t meet the $54k salary base
Win for DHA as they get a young worker for the regionals without having to give them a PR

Cheers


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Muka said:
> 
> 
> > How many IT related jobs Perth, Adelaide and Gold Coast have? Close to none!
> ...


Living in Australia since 2010. Never knew that Gold Coast, Adelaide and Perth had many IT jobs prior to covid. One is mining city, one is tourist destination and another one is as good as dead city! Looking for IT jobs in these 3 cities is like searching for water in desert


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

kraft95 said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Good job mate but what are alternate pathways now? Should we all just give up and let go regional areas doing whatever jobs they have available but not fit our professional skills? I'm just a bit stuck with the uncertainty now.
> ...


Hey mate,
I would like to say to offshore mates who are into white collar or IT jobs to make a note of few of my suggestions:
1. Initially It will be difficult to get IT jobs or any white collar jobs in the regional areas as there will not be much opportunities compared to Sydney or Melbourne. Hence, people who come on 491 visa from offshore should set their minds in such a way that they should be in a position to do any kind of job to meet their salary requirements. Otherwise, it is not suitable for them to leave their current jobs nd migrate nd feel completely lost.
2. For onshore students it might be beneficial as they are used to the hardships as a student also, they tend to be working multiple jobs to meet their expenses. So, for students who get a 491 visa it will not be much difficult for them to meet the salary requirement as they are used to working physical jobs.
3. Finally, people who want to migrate on 491 visa should think before taking any decision that are they willing to do any kind of jobs other than their IT jobs if they are willing to try for 491 visa.

Cheers,


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hey mate,
> I would like to say to offshore mates who are into white collar or IT jobs to make a note of few of my suggestions:
> 1. Initially It will be difficult to get IT jobs or any white collar jobs in the regional areas as there will not be much opportunities compared to Sydney or Melbourne. Hence, people who come on 491 visa from offshore should set their minds in such a way that they should be in a position to do any kind of job to meet their salary requirements. Otherwise, it is not suitable for them to leave their current jobs nd migrate nd feel completely lost.
> 2. For onshore students it might be beneficial as they are used to the hardships as a student also, they tend to be working multiple jobs to meet their expenses. So, for students who get a 491 visa it will not be much difficult for them to meet the salary requirement as they are used to working physical jobs.
> ...



All sounds good untill they change the 54000 threshold after 3 years


----------



## Elbara (Jan 11, 2019)

Good points were added here! 

White collars are pretty much dominant in professional jobs here in Aus especially IT and engineering, and it's very tough to compete with them. I remember in 2018 I was offered a job in a pharma company as a production engineer (I'm Chem eng) with annual salary of 60k here in Melbourne, let alone regional areas and imagine how much you gonna get paid!and I'm 100% sure they won't offer it to a white collar with such a salary.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Muka said:


> Living in Australia since 2010. Never knew that Gold Coast, Adelaide and Perth had many IT jobs prior to covid. One is mining city, one is tourist destination and another one is as good as dead city! Looking for IT jobs in these 3 cities is like searching for water in desert


This is wrong, Gold Coast has a lot of IT Jobs, some of the really good tech companies have come out of GC and a lot of companies have their offices in GC

Can't say about Perth or Adelaide as I've never been there 

Quick Linkedin Search gives 5k jobs posted in the last week


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Muka said:
> 
> 
> > Living in Australia since 2010. Never knew that Gold Coast, Adelaide and Perth had many IT jobs prior to covid. One is mining city, one is tourist destination and another one is as good as dead city! Looking for IT jobs in these 3 cities is like searching for water in desert
> ...


Seconded. I've been working in IT right in the heart of the Gold Coast for almost 4 years, and duh, especially now during Covid we've been looking desperately for skilled developers. I'm hearing from everyone how extremely high the demand for IT is now, while this demand can't at all be met by local workers. The GC is becoming more and more popular for tech businesses due to the great lifestyle and the close proximity to Brisbane.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Vladroid said:


> Seconded. I've been working in IT right in the heart of the Gold Coast for almost 4 years, and duh, especially now during Covid we've been looking desperately for skilled developers. I'm hearing from everyone how extremely high the demand for IT is now, while this demand can't at all be met by local workers. The GC is becoming more and more popular for tech businesses due to the great lifestyle and the close proximity to Brisbane.


Finding Skilled Developers is really hard, as soon as some people get rejected in 2-3 interviews they bad mouth the entire city, its really funny eace:


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > Seconded. I've been working in IT right in the heart of the Gold Coast for almost 4 years, and duh, especially now during Covid we've been looking desperately for skilled developers. I'm hearing from everyone how extremely high the demand for IT is now, while this demand can't at all be met by local workers. The GC is becoming more and more popular for tech businesses due to the great lifestyle and the close proximity to Brisbane.
> ...


Not sure who does that! Not anyone I know of says bad thing about city if they get rejected in job interview! Looks like you are not in good company if you know of people who bad mouth any city bcoz of Job interviews!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Seconded. I've been working in IT right in the heart of the Gold Coast for almost 4 years, and duh, especially now during Covid we've been looking desperately for skilled developers. I'm hearing from everyone how extremely high the demand for IT is now, while this demand can't at all be met by local workers. The GC is becoming more and more popular for tech businesses due to the great lifestyle and the close proximity to Brisbane.


Open a new thread for developers wanted on the forum, and you will get a hundred replies in a minute
Quite a few ads on seek etc. are just to satisfy the regulator that they tried to get a local applicant whereas in actuality, the position is already filled with someone they have in mind

Pay me 150k + perks and I will move tomorrow to Gold Coast from Melbourne 
I am a developer with 15 years experience over 6 countries

Cheers


----------



## aman217 (Oct 5, 2020)

*Civil Engineer - 90 pts*

Hi Guys,

I have query regarding SOL and PMSOL. 

Occupation: Civil Engineer (ANZSCO 233211) 
Points: 90 pts
EOI Status: Submitted (onshore )
DOE 13/07/20

Civil Engineers were last invited on 14/07/20 on 90 pts with DOE of 06/05/20. I am hopeful for the invite soon but the catch is it is not the part of PMSOL. Although department has mentioned that PMSOL only affects 482 and other employer sponsored visas but why would they invite someone on 189 if it is not a priority skill.

Should I get another skill assessment done for Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO 133111) which is the part of PMSOL? I do have Masters in Project Manangement.

TA!


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

NB said:


> 491 is the biggest scam being perpetrated by DHA on migrants and sadly innocents are getting caught in it
> They are issuing grants left and right without ascertaining if jobs exist or not in that Anzsco code
> The idea is to get the migrant to the regionals, work his ass off in doing menial jobs and go back after 4 years as they can’t meet the $54k salary base
> Win for DHA as they get a young worker for the regionals without having to give them a PR
> ...


You're absolutely right. 

491 is totally a scam that's why they are trying their best to promote this visa


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

aman217 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have query regarding SOL and PMSOL.
> 
> ...


It's likely that immigration will be reviewed to be more aligned with the new budget. You'll have to be patient and wait.


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

Hoping for some good news tonight 

Fingers crossed


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

amib said:


> Hoping for some good news tonight


I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

tonight just let it go. Too much hopes too much disappointment


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

evanb said:


> I think this part is really important. There is this narrative that the unused EOIs are somehow part of a grand conspiracy to screw us. This is false as evidence by the inflation of EOI numbers to get around it. Yes, they could improve the system to remove the need to do this. This would be more transparent, but it would probably take a significant effort.
> 
> The fascinating part for me is what are these unused EOIs? Is it simply a function of the system not having enough checks and balances and a bunch of random people who have not taken the effort to properly research and understand the system who enter things thinking they'll get lucky only to realize it takes a lot of effort once you get the EOI to actually apply? Or is there something more nefarious where people mistakenly think they can manipulate the system in their favor?


It's a function of free EOI application...put a 1000$ fee on EOI and see how it all changes. No more putting in multiple EOIs or the ones with fake points in hope one will make up them by the time invite round comes up. 

Those $1000 can be kept for let's say 2 yrs...before released back or taken in to account as part of visa fees in case of invite. I'm making stuff up but really it's not that hard to make this work properly. 

Australian gov agencies are notorious for being conservative and tough to change once certain approach is agreed...I know from my infrastructure work, despite proposing solutions used worldwide that can save millions of dollars, gov agencies still stick to old methods as there is an old bloke still working who is approving that stuff.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's a function of free EOI application...put a 1000$ fee on EOI and see how it all changes. No more putting in multiple EOIs or the ones with fake points in hope one will make up them by the time invite round comes up.
> 
> Those $1000 can be kept for let's say 2 yrs...before released back or taken in to account as part of visa fees in case of invite. I'm making stuff up but really it's not that hard to make this work properly.
> 
> Australian gov agencies are notorious for being conservative and tough to change once certain approach is agreed...I know from my infrastructure work, despite proposing solutions used worldwide that can save millions of dollars, gov agencies still stick to old methods as there is an old bloke still working who is approving that stuff.


New Zealand charges for submitting an EOI, so it’s not new for Australia 
It’s just that it suits DHA to have those fake EOIs, so why in the world will they take any steps to stop it
In fact they encourage it to the maximum possible limit without breaking the law

Cheers


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

NB said:


> I really don’t understand what action the department is taking to curb the fake EOIs that has negated the conspiracy theory
> 
> Cheers


My theory was that the department has not taken corrective actions to combat this issue. Anyways, I am pleased to know that the department has set up some kind of mechanism to protect genuine applicants from fake EOI’s i.e. invite more in the event of wasted invitations to meet planned numbers. The only reason why the points requirement has shot up to 90-100 points is because of the reduced invitations and not because of the wastage. Now I do agree that they can establish a much more efficient system in place such as introducing fees for submitting an EOI and completely eradicate the issue on-hand. However, as you have pointed out numerous times that it suits the department to show a greater number of invitations on the paper which as a consequence might instil false hopes in some people to pursue/proceed with Australia as an option for migration. This will help in direct/indirect contribution to Australian economy through assessments/certificate/job creation/consumer spending. In addition, fugitive4_u has also raised a valid point that the department has taken an easier route to combat the issue as the validation of claims or charging each and every EOI application (payment gateways) might be too expensive. It can be a combination of these factors and some more 

Therefore, I have requested another FOI to know the number of primary visa applications lodged with the occupation breakdown under 189 PST in 2019-2020 . I have data corresponding to the number of invitations with occupation breakdown issued under 189 PST in 2019-2020. This will clearly help us to deduce the occupation group in which the wastage is taking place. We can also understand and pinpoint the reason concerning why there are so many false EOI’s in the pool. If the higher proportion of wastage is under Accounting/IT/Engineering occupations, it will be clear as to who is responsible for all these false claims 

P.S: To everyone who is currently in this process, we all know that migrating/building a new life/career in a new country as a permanent resident is a significant investment of time/money/energy. Prospective migrants should be well aware of every nook and cranny of the Australian Immigration System rather than going in with hope/hype and always remain toe to toe with the facts of this complex process


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> In addition, fugitive4_u has also raised a valid point that the department has taken an easier route to combat the issue as the validation of claims or charging each and every EOI application (payment gateways) might be too expensive. It can be a combination of these factors and some more


Fees would certainly help, even if it's a nominal fee, say $100. But also, if they system could automatically validate certain points automatically when you submit an EOI, specifically ones which people overstate on anticipating getting more points in the future, but then don't, for example, if the system could validate the validity of your skills assessment points or language points. These two could be easily validated since you enter a number or code that links your skills assessment or language tests to external databases.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Any inputs from the budget on immigration today ? I did not see anything.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> Any inputs from the budget on immigration today ? I did not see anything.


Budget presentation will be held at 7.30pm AEST.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Source:*

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx

*Joint media release with the Hon Alan Tudge MP – Securing and uniting Australia as part of the Governments economic recovery plan*

The Morrison Government is ensuring that Australia remains a safer and more united nation as part of our Economic Recovery Plan.

The safety and security of Australians is the Morrison Government’s number one priority.

As Australia faces the single greatest challenge in more than a generation, the 2020-21 Budget focuses on securing our borders and providing the resources to confront the pandemic and protect Australians.

Since the establishment of the Home Affairs Portfolio in December 2017, extensive work has been undertaken in relation to catastrophic contingency planning, including a potential health pandemic.

This preparatory work formed a solid foundation for our rapid response to the COVID-19 outbreak.

The work of the Australian Border Force has been integral to the Government’s efforts to slow the transmission of COVID-19 across our border while facilitating essential travel and keeping supply chains moving.

Through our collective efforts, we have been able to slow the rate of infection and protect vulnerable Australians by maintaining social distancing, contact tracing and quarantining.

National Security

Australia faces a contested, rapidly evolving strategic environment that challenges our security, sovereignty and prosperity.

We are committed to keeping all Australians safe and secure. National security is a key priority for the Government which is why we have committed to invest $173.5 million to support our national security objectives.

The Australian Federal Police will receive $300.2 million to maintain frontline policing, enhance the AFP’s surge capacity, and provide for a healthy and agile workforce to respond to emerging and enduring threats.

AUSTRAC will receive $104.9 million to position the agency to do the following:

​Achieve stronger and more sustainable regulatory and intelligence outcomes by modernising AUSTRAC’s ageing reporting system.
Enhance industry compliance with anti-money laundering and counter-terrorism financing obligations.
Enhance the agency’s ability to detect, investigate and take enforcement against non-compliance.
​Ensure greater cooperation with our key international counterparts on joint operations.
To protect the community from unlawful non-citizens, including those released from prisons, but unable to be deported due to COVID19 restrictions, the Government will provide $55.6 million in 2020-21 to reactivate North West Point immigration detention centre on Christmas Island. Up to 250 high-risk detainees including those who have been convicted for crimes involving assault, sexual offences, drugs and other violent offences will be transferred to Christmas Island.

The Safer Communities Fund (SCF) will continue for a sixth round, receiving $35.0 million over four years to ensure community and local government organisations can address crime and anti-social behaviour.

2020 Cyber Security Strategy

The Cyber security of all Australians, from our critical infrastructure pr​​oviders to small business and the community, is key to protecting Australia’s economy, national security and sovereignty and keeping Australians safe.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $201.5 million for initiatives to implement the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy including building new cybersecurity and law enforcement capabilities, assisting industry to protect themselves and raising the community’s understanding of how to stay safe online.

Critical Infrastructure and Systems of National Significance

The Morrison Government is committed to protecting Australia’s critical infrastructure to secure the essential services all Australians rely on - everything from electricity and water, to healthcare and groceries.

Included as part of the funding allocated to the 2020 Cyber Security Strategy, $8.3 million will be used towards improving the security and resilience of critical infrastructure entities across various sectors crucial to protect our economy, security, and sovereignty.

Operation Sovereign Borders

To preserve our strong border protection approach to illegal maritime arrivals, Australia maintains the policy setting that persons who travel illegally to Australia by boat will not permanently settle in Australia.

This policy has proven to be overwhelmingly successful in stemming the flow of illegal maritime arrivals.

To further the success of Operation Sovereign Borders, an additional $41.4 million has been allocated to support Australia’s Regional Cooperation Arrangement in Indonesia.

Simplified Trade System

Australia’s prosperity relies on how quickly and easily businesses can trade internationally. The Government has allocated $28.6 million to implement a simplified trade system. This investment reinforces the Government’s commitment to fostering and facilitating trade and creating jobs while strengthening supply chain security.

The funding will also support foundation work towards Trade Single Window, which is a simplified and integrated trade approvals program designed to cut red tape at the border, saving industry time and money as well as boosting productivity. This will also support new approaches to coordinating supply chains and managing cargo and logistics.

Modern Slavery

Australia is a global leader in the fight to eradicate modern slavery, with the world’s most advanced supply chain transparency legislation.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $10.6 million to implement the Government’s next five-year National Action Plan to Combat Modern Slavery 2020-25, which will guide our response to fighting this crime and supporting victims. This funding will help equip businesses to manage supply chain risks, provide multi-year grant funding opportunities for organisations to deliver projects to combat modern slavery in Australia, and assist international partners to address modern slavery and human trafficking.

Immigration

A carefully managed Migration Program is an important part of Australia’s economic recovery and will create jobs and bring high value investment to help Australia rebound from COVID-19.

In 2020-21 the planned ceiling for the Migration Program will remain at 160,000 places.​

The program will have a strong focus on attracting the best and brightest migrants from around the world, with a tripling of the Global Talent Independent program allocation to 15,000 places and an increase in the Business Innovation and Investment Program (BIIP) to 13,500 places. The BIIP will also be streamlined and reformed to ensure that investments are targeted at Australian venture capitals and emerging small and medium size businesses to support the economic recovery.

The Family stream plan​​ning level has been set at 77,300 places, including 72,300 within the Partner category.

While overall the government has placed greater emphasis on the family stream, most of these are people already in Australia. Of the new permanent residents coming into the country, we still anticipate that approximately two thirds will be in the skilled stream and one third from the family stream.

There will be 13,750 places allocated for the Humanitarian Program. The Government will continue to invest to improve settlement and employment outcomes for humanitarian entrants, including through previously announced reforms to the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP), and developing a reform program for settlement services and the Community Sponsorship Program.

The Government will also offer Visa Application Charge (VAC) refunds, waivers or visa extensions to visa holders who have been unable to travel to Australia due to COVID-19. This includes waiving the VAC for Working Holiday Makers and Visitors to boost tourism once the borders re-open.

Social Cohesion

The Government will continue to keep Australians together and grow our social cohesion in the face of unprecedented challenges.

The 2020-21 Budget has allocated $62.8 million to support Australia’s social cohesion and ensure the values and institutions that unite us as Australians remain strong. This builds on the $71 million dollar package of social cohesion measures announced in March 2019.

Combatting violence against women and children is a top priority of the Government. To provide additional support to partner migrants while also enhancing social cohesion, the Government will extend the family sponsorship framework to Partner visas, strengthening the existing family violence provisions within the Partner visa program. The introduction of an English language requirement for Partner visa applicants and permanent resident sponsors will further support integration and access to key services.


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

That's pretty good that it remains at 160,000 places!!!

Now all we have to do is wait and see for the invitation rounds for a couple of months and see if they will invite people from outside engineering and medical professions!

ICT BA EOI lodged at 90 points this August, hoping for an invite this FY!!!!


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

189 quota ?


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

no mention of 189 composition, seems like they have abandoned it by tripling GTI visa and increasing the partner visa two folds.


----------



## manzar_1 (May 14, 2019)

*manzar_1*



thepatriot64 said:


> no mention of 189 composition, seems like they have abandoned it by tripling GTI visa and increasing the partner visa two folds.


or 189/190 quota is halved ..


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Where is the official report which discusses these? All I can see is financials are uploaded. And a statement from Alan Tudge is there on press release page. But where is the detailed report, which journalists are quoting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

Also they are more inclined towards family stream..so i'm hoping 491FS and any realated to FS business may have a chance of a quicker invite. Just a biggg!!!! guess. Nothing can be predicted if the skill select is manipulated by DHA 😞


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

ajchak84 said:


> 189 quota ?


Under 2019-2020 migration planning levels (160,000), the allocations for following categories were as follows

*Global Talent – 5,000
Business Innovation & Investment Program – 6,862
Family Stream – 47,732
Regional – 25,000
State/Territory Nomination – 24, 968
Employer Sponsored – 30,000
Distinguished Talent - 200*

The 2020-2021 migration planning levels (160,000), the allocations for following categories are as follows

*Global Talent – 15,000 (An increase of 300%)
Business Innovation & Investment Program – 13,500 (An increase of 200%)
Family Stream – 77,300 (An increase of 160%)*
_(Source: https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...f-the-governments-economic-recovery-plan.aspx)_

As expected 189 has taken a huge blow. Although the allocations for 189 have not been released yet, I suspect the program will be significantly lower (Less than 10,000 places). As of September 2020, there are nearly 5,000 primary and secondary visa applications lodged under 189 PST. In addition, there are nearly another 5,000 visa applications under NZ pathway. In total, there are more than 10,000 visa applications on hand under 189. Please be advised that invitations issued are directly proportional to the number of visa applications on hand. Therefore, we can all expect the department to conduct small invitation rounds for the remainder of this FY as it simply does not make sense for the department to conduct large invitation rounds with such a small program (evident from 2019-2020 program: There were nearly 20,000 visa applications on hand at the end of Jun 2019 under 189 with both NZ and PST pathway) 

This is our cue to activate our back up plans especially those who have recently achieved/will achieve 90+ points under pro-rata occupations in the near future. However, non-prorata applicants can be hopeful as there are only ~500 EOI’s at 90+ points as of today. With that being said, it is only wise to have alternate plans in any case (prorata/non-prorata)


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

As always International students and skilled migrants are screwed


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

emios88 said:


> As always International students and skilled migrants are screwed


Hope they will announce visa extensions for those onshore and have been impacted by COVID. I got my job done early with PTE, PY and securing employment but I know many friends who have had their PTE exams delayed because of COVID and their visas are going to waste. 

Every day is golden on a temporary visa, it's a shame how they are neglecting the most impacted and venerable of this pandemic.

I know of some friends who lost their job, got evicted and now they are sleeping on the couches of a friend's place and not even having 3 meals a day (skipping meals to save $$$). They don't want to give up on their dream of PR here but I think some of us should strongly consider other countries that treat ALL their people with some compassion, UK and Canada are good examples.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

emios88 said:


> As always International students and skilled migrants are screwed


They know that these groups are not “actual” skilled. They are just playing a point hunting game. So, they started to focus on “actual” best and brightest instead (which many people are trying to play game with this visa as well)


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

dybydx said:


> They know that these groups are not “actual” skilled. They are just playing a point hunting game. So, they started to focus on “actual” best and brightest instead (which many people are trying to play game with this visa as well)


then they will lose actual money from not actual skilled :juggle::juggle:


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

dybydx said:


> They know that these groups are not “actual” skilled. They are just playing a point hunting game. So, they started to focus on “actual” best and brightest instead (which many people are trying to play game with this visa as well)


Good to have met my fellow comrades from NK!!

btw totally agree, the actual skilled ones, would've been sponsored by the company already, directly, transferred from HQ in US or Europe to the Australia's office like my supervisor. 

The rest of us, or should I say all of us on student visa and subsequently TR are just gaming the system


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Seems the 189 game is over and they are opening a new money game .
To new applicants do not waste your time, energy and money for useless pte , assess, naati unless you reach 95 points or more.
Seems there wont be any normal 189 rounds anymore as we were adpated to .
A bitter end is better than an endless bitterness.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

The *ONLY* winners in tonight's budget are the Family Stream seekers. Genuine GTIs and Business/Investor streams have always had a higher chance and will continue to do so - irrespective of the number of places offered.

As expected, 189 is gone to the bottom. And 190 is at the mercy of individual states! Given the current unemployment rate and highest government debt in history, I don't think we will see many invites unless you are one of the "priority" occupations and have a job offer in hand.

Good luck!


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

ozlife said:


> The winners in tonight's budget are the *Family Stream seekers*. Genuine GTIs and Business/Investor streams have always had a higher chance and will continue to do so - irrespective of the number of places offered.
> 
> As expected, 189 is gone to the bottom. And 190 is at the mercy of individual states! Given the current unemployment rate and highest government debt in history, I don't think we will see many invites unless you are one of the "priority" occupations and have a job offer in hand.
> 
> Good luck!


AKA those girls they met on a trip to Bangkok or Bali or Taiwan


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> AKA those girls they met on a trip to Bangkok or Bali or Taiwan


Touché


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Under 2019-2020 migration planning levels (160,000), the allocations for following categories were as follows
> 
> *Global Talent – 5,000
> Business Innovation & Investment Program – 6,862
> ...


With a huge hit like this to 189 it would be wise to set expectations that there will be more targeted invitations rounds and higher cutoff (95+)


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Aussie dreamz said:
> 
> 
> > Under 2019-2020 migration planning levels (160,000), the allocations for following categories were as follows
> ...


189 visa has taken a back seat i think they must have grabbed places from 189 and added to GTI and business innovation stream. Even though people having 95 or 100 points is of no use as they might altogether invite some 3000k i suppose.

Cheers,


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Game over.Good only for 491 family sponsored.Others can go home now


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

gsr_2339 said:


> 189 visa has taken a back seat i think they must have grabbed places from 189 and added to GTI and business innovation stream. Even though people having 95 or 100 points is of no use as they might altogether invite some 3000k i suppose.
> 
> Cheers,


3000 is enough for 95 :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Only 500 eois as of Sept end for 95 excluding accountants and 100 including accountants


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> 3000 is enough for 95 :juggle::juggle::juggle:


Don't forget to factor in wasted invitations. If the department issues 3,000 invitations (Remaining 9 rounds and an average of ~400 invitations) which is highly optimistic to begin with, their actual plan is to issue ~1,500 invitations only for the remainder of this FY. Therefore, we can expect to see small targeted invitation rounds!


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Don't forget to factor in wasted invitations. If the department issues 3,000 invitations (Remaining 9 rounds and an average of ~400 invitations) which is highly optimistic to begin with, their actual plan is to issue ~1,500 invitations only for the remainder of this FY. Therefore, we can expect to see small targeted invitation rounds only!


I mean when things get stabilized like pre-covid, now nothing to say


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

so now all we can say is bye bye ...


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> I mean when things get stabilized like pre-covid, now nothing to say


Seems like pre-covid times will take a fair while: https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...conomy-for-years-to-come-20201002-p561g5.html


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

ozlife said:


> Seems like pre-covid times will take a fair while: https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...conomy-for-years-to-come-20201002-p561g5.html


For those who have not started the journey yet ( like myself), maybe things will be brighter after 2-3 years ( It cannot be worse). For those currently stuck here and now, not so much


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

amib said:


> Hope they will announce visa extensions for those onshore and have been impacted by COVID. I got my job done early with PTE, PY and securing employment but I know many friends who have had their PTE exams delayed because of COVID and their visas are going to waste.
> 
> Every day is golden on a temporary visa, it's a shame how they are neglecting the most impacted and venerable of this pandemic.
> 
> I know of some friends who lost their job, got evicted and now they are sleeping on the couches of a friend's place and not even having 3 meals a day (skipping meals to save $$$). They don't want to give up on their dream of PR here but I think some of us should strongly consider other countries that treat ALL their people with some compassion, UK and Canada are good examples.


Have UK and Canada provided any special benefits to their international students?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

189 is dead
RIP
Long live Global talent

Australia has finally decided they don’t need Uber drivers and gas pumpers

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> For those who have not started the journey yet ( like myself), maybe things will be brighter after 2-3 years ( It cannot be worse). For those currently stuck here and now, not so much


Another hopeless dream.Once they sniff the good in this they will continue the same pattern


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> 189 is dead
> RIP
> Long live Global talent
> 
> ...


NB, do you think ongoing 190 visa application will be affected? Im offshore and I lodged it last year. Still received status. Im worried will not get granted until next year.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

NB said:


> 189 is dead
> RIP
> Long live Global talent
> 
> ...


True 189 is dead and reincarnated as GTI. Dnt what is the fate of 190 visa.

Cheers,


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

If anyone told me a year ago, that I won't be able to get a visa with 95 points as engineer, I'd laugh. Well, now it's my reality.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Wait so 95 for network engineer no hope?


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

wolverine09 said:


> Wait so 95 for network engineer no hope?


Seems like. I think they will keep inviting nurses only, but who knows.


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

*ICT security specialist- anzco 262112*

Hi there, what are chances for ict security specialist with 90 points ?
ANZCO code: 262112
EOI submitted: 17/07/2020


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

262112 90 points May 2020 DOE. I won't get invited in this financial year and I know it.

95 Network engineer October DOE. I am hopeful I ll get an invite before March 2021 as my Visa is expiring in March again I m only hopeful.


----------



## chamara88 (Oct 6, 2020)

Rohit.randhawa said:


> Hi there, what are chances for ict security specialist with 90 points ?
> ANZCO code: 262112
> EOI submitted: 17/07/2020


Same situation here. I don't think it would be so bad for us with non pro rata occupation and 90 points. There would be no chance for under 90 but people here seems to be exaggerating the situation.


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Me having 262112 90 points as of May 2020. There are 143 people waiting just as of May 2020. And by June 2020 numbers rose up to 238. How would you think given a situation like this where they might allocate 6k for 189 in which they try to fill 3k and what chance do someone stand being at no 238 for a particular occupation!??


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Yeah there is exaggeration to a level. I mean they did nt scrap out 189 completely. The same slow invites trend continues. Remember only 7k were invited half of planning level. Now it's around 6k and expect 3k ish with 9 months to go.


----------



## kxm (Sep 3, 2020)

chamara88 said:


> Same situation here. I don't think it would be so bad for us with non pro rata occupation and 90 points. There would be no chance for under 90 but people here seems to be exaggerating the situation.



I strongly agree with you buddy, i had a friend who got his invitation in July 2020 with 90 points and he created his EOI on 06May2020 his occupation was Telecommunication Engineering, he was just waiting less than 2months. So i don't know about pro rata occupations but for non-pro rata occupations there is a hope if you have 90 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ga2au said:


> NB, do you think ongoing 190 visa application will be affected? Im offshore and I lodged it last year. Still received status. Im worried will not get granted until next year.


All those who have got the final invite and have applied are safe
Sooner or later they will get the grant

Cheers


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > NB, do you think ongoing 190 visa application will be affected? Im offshore and I lodged it last year. Still received status. Im worried will not get granted until next year.
> ...


Thank you NB!


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Under 2019-2020 migration planning levels (160,000), the allocations for following categories were as follows
> 
> This is our cue to activate our back up plans especially those who have recently achieved/will achieve 90+ points under pro-rata occupations in the near future. However, non-prorata applicants can be hopeful as there are only ~500 EOI’s at 90+ points as of today. With that being said, it is only wise to have alternate plans in any case (prorata/non-prorata)


Mate, 2621 ICT Sercurity & 2332 Civil Eng from the non-prorata has around 500 EOI together at 90+. I would say around 800+ submitted EOIs have 90+ points for non prorata. But anyways way better than pro rata at this moment.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Guys, any idea when 190 invitations would resume?


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Guys, any idea when 190 invitations would resume?


190 this year might be super hard as well. 

When state governments get their quota, they will make a plan and then resume it, may be a few days or weeks later.


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

Stay positive guys, if 90-95+ pointers cannot get PR now then what's the point of migrating to this country, wasting hundreds of thousands of dollars for NOTHING?


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

amib said:


> Stay positive guys, if 90-95+ pointers cannot get PR now then what's the point of migrating to this country, wasting hundreds of thousands of dollars for NOTHING?


According to the possible quota this year, new 90-95ers are almost impossible to get an invite. 

The fact now is, Australia doesn't welcome skilled migrants like before unless you have a decent job offer, or can make new jobs by investments. 

I really wish I could stay positive, but the fact is punching me.


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Leave 90 pointers. 95 and 100 pointers were only 600 so far and I think 95 ers can get through this


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

kraft95 said:


> According to the possible quota this year, new 90-95ers are almost impossible to get an invite.
> 
> The fact now is, Australia doesn't welcome skilled migrants like before unless you have a decent job offer, or can make new jobs by investments.
> 
> I really wish I could stay positive, but the fact is punching me.


I lodged my EOI at 90 points in August 2020 (ICT BA), 

3 years ago people in ICT were getting invited with 65-70 points, straight out of uni with just English and not even superior English. 

We have done NAATI, PY, got a job, superior English scores, we pay taxes and I know Uber drivers who can't put a sentence together who have gotten PR 5 years ago with 65 POINTS that are living the life we dream of!!

I dont mind waiting longer, we need justice, least they can do is extend our visas for impact COVID had, we can pay for visa extensions. 

If nothing is done then I say we TAKE IT TO THE STREETS AND PROTEST! I have invested 10 years of my life to be screwed over by this plague from China and for us temporary visa holders to be completely neglected by the gov/DOHA.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amib said:


> I lodged my EOI at 90 points in August 2020 (ICT BA),
> 
> 3 years ago people in ICT were getting invited with 65-70 points, straight out of uni with just English and not even superior English.
> 
> ...


Your age is below 25? 

Since if you have done Naati, PY, and have a job and still at 90 points


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Your age is below 25?
> 
> Since if you have done Naati, PY, and have a job and still at 90 points



27. My job is as an ICT Support Officer but currently being trained to advance to a Junior BA/ICT BA position. 

I highly doubt anyone fresh out of uni with 0 experience can land their exact job position unless they have good networks to help out, forged documents or are extremely lucky. 

I had an in interview in March and was in the 2nd stage to land a job as an ICT BA, which wouldve given me 5 extra points with 1 year exp. Then COVID hit, their office closed and I was told all new final stage interviews have been suspended.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amib said:


> 27. My job is as an ICT Support Officer but currently being trained to advance to a Junior BA/ICT BA position.
> 
> I highly doubt anyone fresh out of uni with 0 experience can land their exact job position unless they have good networks to help out, forged documents or are extremely lucky.
> 
> I had an in interview in March and was in the 2nd stage to land a job as an ICT BA, which wouldve given me 5 extra points with 1 year exp. Then COVID hit, their office closed and I was told all new final stage interviews have been suspended.


I had 0 experience out of UNI and found a job, I know a lot of BA's as well who have found jobs in their fields, but yes everyone I know who has found a job directly out of UNI had Internships during the master course

The GAP between 90 and 95 is the JOB, if someone has a relevant job they are at 95 otherwise they are stuck at 90


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

I dont see how new students will be encouraged to come to this country.


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> I dont see how new students will be encouraged to come to this country.


Only people with no PR aspirations will come here to study. 

Word of mouth spreads quickly, and I dont think of any international student or temporary graduate will advise of coming here for PR after hearing of what their friends and family went through.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

amib said:


> Only people with no PR aspirations will come here to study.
> 
> Word of mouth spreads quickly, and I dont think of any international student or temporary graduate will advise of coming here for PR after hearing of what their friends and family went through.


Agreed. 

An era has ended. Immigration by studying is no longer available.

I don't think they don't understand this. I reckon it's their choice that - 

"If you want to get your degree here in Australia, welcome.
If you want to get PR by studying, GO HOME."


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

amib said:


> I lodged my EOI at 90 points in August 2020 (ICT BA),
> 
> 3 years ago people in ICT were getting invited with 65-70 points, straight out of uni with just English and not even superior English.
> 
> ...


August EOI still remains some hope. Only 4 months of backlogs. 

For people who are on their way to 90, the game has now ended. 

Graduates should go home - this is the government chosed to do. 

Some people said we shall look at the next financial year. 

Saidly from my memory, the benefits taken away by DHA over these years have never been released back.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

kraft95 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> An era has ended. Immigration by studying is no longer available.
> 
> ...


What good is an oz degree without chance for PR. Anw, their house, their rule. Just hope every student must think very very carefully before spending a cent. :juggle:.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> What good is an oz degree without chance for PR. Anw, their house, their rule. Just hope every student must think very very carefully before spending a cent. :juggle:.


I guess DHA guys' mindset is different.

They have benefited from international students over past years, but they never think this is a healthy model. They take advantages, but do not want to admit the reason behind that, instead they attribute a lot of problems to this.

It's just like, KFC and Macca's are delicious to me, however I always think it is unhealthy, so I always feel guilty when I eat it, but I just can't stop.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm sure they'll come up with a way to bring in people, Australia simply must continue importing people to prop up all these fake industries like education and housing. I say fake because their growth wasn't natural at all but literally propped by mass influx of immigrants...free market with endless customer supply arranged by the government.

If you think Australia will let housing collapse like USA or Spain...it's not happening. Real estate ponzi is the essence of Australian life, every news section have bits on real estate and it is RIGHT TIME TO BUY since I've arrived here 3 yrs ago. People are obsessed by real estate, I've been to numerous lunches and parties where I got lectured on property market investments, portfolios, yields...all of that. Nothing else to talk about. Every taxi driver is an real estate expert... everyone sold their grandmas house for premium due to immigrants, nothing else.

They also need immigrants to work in restaurants and service industry, Australia is looking more like Dubai in terms of work... where locals won't touch certain jobs and only foreigners are doing them.


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

*My analysis- the way forward*

My analysis is that for next 2 years, 189 will be under the covers, but once their excitement for manufacturing boom get over. they will realise the impacts. they are just building debt on the next generations. It is established fact that Australia can't be successful in manufacturing. Many car companies had already left. 
Many employers/companies are not speaking much, because they are getting jobkeeper, and also, due to corona virus, they have to accept that people are not going out and not spending money. But once, they start operating as normal, they data will show the decline in the business. than they are going to argue with the government about the immigration. 
I mean, if you see, we pay taxes,buy car, home,rent, car insurance, health insurance, shopping, construction, PTE, Naati, Education sector. Businesses simply can't survive and grow without immigration. the government is just getting under more and more debt. When word of mouth will spread that there is no scope in Australia for students, no one will come here. The universities have to pay their staff. It is obvious they are going to be burden on government for funding, or they are going to increase the fees of domestic students, which is not acceptable for Australians. 
The government focus at the moment is that, they want unemployment rate under control,because they have to win votes, once it is done. they will open more routes for immigrants. If not 189, some other visas. I think global talent visa is going to be the next 189 visa.
Their population is getting older and older and declining birth rate is proof enough they need young people to take their economy forward. older people don't spend much.
Their other famous industry tourism is also under stress, no immigrants means less tourists also. They can only grow in agriculture.
These affects will not show in quick time, that's why i said it will take 2 years, because their data will reflect these declines in that time period. manufacturing flop show will also reflect this, businesses are not going to leave government like this, they will force government to make changes.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Without 189 , there is no sense to spend money on pte assess naati and etc. So it would be the death of these organizations as well.


----------



## Kunaljindal9 (Jul 14, 2020)

*What is next?*

I think a lot of people will take some time to understand the full implications of the steps govt. has taken this year. They very carefully decided not to mention 189 Visa but prioritise all the visas except 189/190 in the skilled stream. This will ensure that students keep enrolling in their universities and hope for a 189 grant. Now some would say that immigration will increase in coming years and 189 will go back to normal but I honestly believe there is no intention to revive 189 and use it fill acute shortages in selected fields (like health this time).

Everyone could see this happening but no one wanted to believe (including myself), I believe agents will keep telling everyone that things will go back to normal till the cows really understand they are simply being slaughtered. 

I also doubt they will fill the quota for GTI visa this year of 15000!, but hey maybe they don't' want it to fill at all and is just another facade to show Australia is welcoming immigrants. 

It is hard for me to face reality right now. I applied with 90 points ICT BA DOE Feb 2020 - worked hard like everyone else but all looks wasted now. Was so close!!


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Kunaljindal9 said:


> I think a lot of people will take some time to understand the full implications of the steps govt. has taken this year. They very carefully decided not to mention 189 Visa but prioritise all the visas except 189/190 in the skilled stream. This will ensure that students keep enrolling in their universities and hope for a 189 grant. Now some would say that immigration will increase in coming years and 189 will go back to normal but I honestly believe there is no intention to revive 189 and use it fill acute shortages in selected fields (like health this time).
> 
> Everyone could see this happening but no one wanted to believe (including myself), I believe agents will keep telling everyone that things will go back to normal till the cows really understand they are simply being slaughtered.
> 
> ...


15000 people with salaries in excess of $150k, that's a lot of tax...

The points system is broken anyway. There was no requirement that mandated applicants should stay in their nominated occupations. It only benefitted people that could play the points game, not those with good intentions.

It was obvious that the regional visas will be boosted. The major cities are overcrowded.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> 15000 people with salaries in excess of $150k, that's a lot of tax...
> 
> The points system is broken anyway. There was no requirement that mandated applicants should stay in their nominated occupations. It only benefitted people that could play the points game, not those with good intentions.


There is no certainty for that, just like the requirements that 189 holder will stay in the nominated occupations


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> There is no certainty for that, just like the requirements that 189 holder will stay in the nominated occupations


Yeah, it's not perfect. But it's definitely an improvement.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Kunaljindal9 said:


> I think a lot of people will take some time to understand the full implications of the steps govt. has taken this year. They very carefully decided not to mention 189 Visa but prioritise all the visas except 189/190 in the skilled stream. This will ensure that students keep enrolling in their universities and hope for a 189 grant. Now some would say that immigration will increase in coming years and 189 will go back to normal but I honestly believe there is no intention to revive 189 and use it fill acute shortages in selected fields (like health this time).


students can not be foolish forever. Because of the China virus, ok, let's wait 6 months, 1 year. But 2, 3 years later and no visible grant ? Sorry, better spend somewhere else. Will victims like you encourage your bros back home to burn $$$ here. Aus may be a paradise, but does it matter if you do not even see a chance to get there from the start.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Yeah, it's not perfect. But it's definitely an improvement.


Time will tell, at least 189 holders are willing to work as Uber drivers. Can new global talent do the same ?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

RichardTuan said:


> Time will tell, at least 189 holders are willing to work as Uber drivers. Can new global talent do the same ?


Yeah, I guess. Not sure why one would go through all that effort though.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Yeah, I guess. Not sure why one would go through all that effort though.


Australia has the most educated Uber drivers in the world...this would just continue the trend 

I used Uber extensively in 2018-19 in Sydney as trips were paid by my company, I would say almost every other driver was uni educated PR holder. I met engineers, accountants, biologists, teachers...guy with PhD... all with the same story. Arrived here and could not get any job even near their profession.

So it was very bizarre, here I am sitting next to the guy in same profession who has PR and all the points in the world but no work...and I have the work but can't get PR as I don't have enough points (85 at the moment). Only in Australia.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Australia has the most educated Uber drivers in the world...this would just continue the trend
> 
> I used Uber extensively in 2018-19 in Sydney as trips were paid by my company, I would say almost every other driver was uni educated PR holder. I met engineers, accountants, biologists, teachers...guy with PhD... all with the same story. Arrived here and could not get any job even near their profession.
> 
> So it was very bizarre, here I am sitting next to the guy in same profession who has PR and all the points in the world but no work...and I have the work but can't get PR as I don't have enough points (85 at the moment). Only in Australia.


A prime example of how the points system is broken  having a job offer/already working should give your application a massive boost. Or dare I even say it, _a requirement_. Too many PRs given out to people that struggle to get a job.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m just wondering when and how does this point hunting game begin? This visa (189,190) expected to be targeted “skilled” people who have a reasonable experience, didn’t it ?? Why does it come into a point hunting game for international students and scammer for residency in developed(??) country??


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> A prime example of how the points system is broken  having a job offer/already working should give your application a massive boost. Or dare I even say it, _a requirement_. Too many PRs given out to people that struggle to get a job.


It is really messed up, and the number of private messages on LinkedIn from fellow engineers on PR I've received here...oh my. Everyone desperate for work and accepting lowest possible roles that are way under their level of education and experience. 

I think main problem of generic points score is that it's all about quantity and not the quality of your skills. The real skilled migration test is the job interview, not some paperwork collected from your previous companies. I went through 3 interviews to score my role here in Australia, last one being very thorough technical one with 3 people questioning me on some very serious engineering stuff...plus all the contacts they did with my previous managers... so it's funny to me how some people claim TSS visa is easy to get compared to PR. It is easy if you're skilled in your profession, yes...but isn't that the whole point of immigration, to attract skilled people? And then, TSS visa comes with probation period in your company, if they realise you're faker... off you go mate!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

dybydx said:


> I’m just wondering when and how does this point hunting game begin? This visa (189,190) expected to be targeted “skilled” people who have a reasonable experience, didn’t it ?? Why does it come into a point hunting game for international students and scammer for residency in developed(??) country??


Reduction in 189 quotas caused the point hunting game

Before when 189 was being given out like candy, nobody had a problem, everyone was happy, nobody cared if they had a job or did not have a job, nobody cared if you drive uber or work in your field after PR. Since the quota is reduced everyone seems to care about the above things.

If the 189 Quota was 40k like 2 years ago, we would not be having this conversation. This forum would not be this much active, there would be far more uber drivers compared to today, but nobody would care cause they would get PR alongside a future uber driver. 

I don't think that anyone who got grants this year is driving uber, its all the people who got their grants 2 years ago and before that, who were too lazy to find a job in their field

P.S those uber drivers which you guys are talking about, dont use this forum, cause they dont care lol


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Agree, in the past with 4k invitation rounds maybe there were some uber taxi driver while applicants got 189 with even 70 points .
Nowdays with 90+ points absoloutly big NO.
They are more or less talent and experienced in their field.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> Agree, in the past with 4k invitation rounds maybe there were some uber taxi driver while applicants got 189 with even 70 points .
> Nowdays with 90+ points absoloutly big NO.
> They are more or less talent and experienced in their field.


I can copy/paste message I got on LinkedIn here...guy with a PR from this year, 15+ yrs experience on massive infra projects overseas, PMP certified, Chartered Engineer with EA, rejected from all positions he applied for. Last position, in the local Council they told him he's too experienced for the position.

Again, 95 points he had means nothing to the employers here, 20 PTE points could not mean less to them either. That's why you have PMP certified engineers working as council officers, a position you can get with high school qualification.

Also difference between 95 and 85 pts for some candidates may be just that one is bachelor and other one married... that has nothing to do with the talent and chances for employment.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

The much-awaited budget announcements took place on Tuesday night and a range of measures were laid out by the treasury. With respect to immigration, I knew that 189 will take the impact in this FY. But the death blow for all general skilled migration visas (189/190/491) to such a huge extent in 2020-2021 was a bitter surprise. Although the numbers for 189,190 and 491 have not been officially released, we can all expect these programs to be significantly smaller and witness the same trend of targeted invitations/grants for the remainder of this FY. In hindsight, looking back there were a lot of clues with regards to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) visas being prioritized in response to post-COVID economic recovery. Alan Tudge (Acting Immigration Minister) on multiple occasions during recent pre-budget interviews made it very clear that he is banking on GTI programs to create jobs on a massive scale. In addition, major news corporations were actively reporting on GTI programs and creating awareness on multiple outlets throughout pre-budget times. Nevertheless, I am still surprised with their decision of tripling the existing GTI allocations. According to available data, 80% of applicants granted GTI in 2019-2020 were already residing in Australia. It is evident that the department has a huge challenge to create an attractive proposition for offshore global talent to choose Australia as a destination especially during COVID times. It will be interesting to see if current criteria for 858/124 visas will undergo modifications to fill the massive quota of 15,000 places. Business, Investment and Innovation program has also been doubled for obvious reasons contributing to job creation 

The migration program has traditionally been two-thirds: skill stream and one-third: family stream. Quite interestingly, the migration program for 2020-2021 has been completely revised and the family stream reflects nearly 50% of the planning allocations. Please be advised that this proportion is temporary and the department has already clarified that this increased allocation for family stream is a one-off policy measure. The increased allocations under this stream is justified to a certain extent as there is a massive backlog of more than 100,000 applications waiting for an outcome. Federal ministers in opposition have recently pointed this out on numerous occasions that processing times for these visas are being blown out of proportion which is unlawful under many codes of migration act. The department has made this a perfect opportunity to clear these backlogs in this FY before reverting back to the traditional proportion (2:1)

I think we can all agree on the correlation between international students and 189 to a certain extent. Especially during the last 2 FY, international students have made the bulk of this program and the department is well aware of this fact. I have seen a lot of people expressing their anger/emotions on this thread. We must understand that the government has made plans to spend a lot of money to make sure the unemployment rate comes down. We can all agree that 189/190/491 does not lead to job creation in a scale that the government expects/envisage. In many cases, migrants on these visas find it difficult to begin their career in their nominated occupation for some time as rightly pointed by many expats on this thread. Reviving 189 in this scenario does not make sense at all as it will immensely harm their current strategy of massive job creation to facilitate post pandemic recovery 

More importantly, the department has recently made it clear that the ‘’Flexibility will be introduced within the Skilled stream. This will enhance responsiveness to uncertain health, border and economic conditions. The Minister for Immigration, Citizenship, Migrant Services and Multicultural Affairs will have authority to approve redistribution of places across the Skilled stream of the program as required’’ (Source: https://www.servicesaustralia.gov.au/sites/default/files/2020-21-budget-31.pdf)

As far as recent 189 invitations trend is concerned (2019 – present), we should acknowledge the fact developments/planning level allocations/189 visa applications on-hand at Jun 2019 and COVID timing in 2020 for the gradual halt of 189 rather than blaming the department for their hatred towards this program

As I have written on multiple occasions, migrants should always explore other alternatives such as state/territory nominations and regional sponsorships. People who are already working in their nominated occupations in Australia should try to build trust with their employers and explore TSS and other sponsorship visas. Personally, I feel relieved after months of uncertainty. The department has now provided clarity on their stance with respect to general skilled migration for this FY. I understand that many people have started to build their life/career and would like to call Australia their home. Therefore, we must do everything we can to ensure that no stone is left unturned and every available option explored to keep one’s head above water. As much as we would like to blame the Morrison government and DoHA for the current state of 189, at the same time we must acknowledge and understand the impact of COVID on all aspects of life across continents. Please do not let your emotions cloud your judgements and face the COVID reality


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> The much-awaited budget announcements took place on Tuesday night and a range of measures were laid out by the treasury. With respect to immigration, I knew that 189 will take the impact in this FY. But the death blow for all general skilled migration visas (189/190/491) to such a huge extent in 2020-2021 was a bitter surprise. Although the numbers for 189,190 and 491 have not been officially released, we can all expect these programs to be significantly smaller and witness the same trend of targeted invitations/grants for the remainder of this FY. In hindsight, looking back there were a lot of clues with regards to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) visas being prioritized in response to post-COVID economic recovery. Alan Tudge (Acting Immigration Minister) on multiple occasions during recent pre-budget interviews made it very clear that he is banking on GTI programs to create jobs on a massive scale. In addition, major news corporations were actively reporting on GTI programs and creating awareness on multiple outlets throughout pre-budget times. Nevertheless, I am still surprised with their decision of tripling the existing GTI allocations. According to available data, 80% of applicants granted GTI in 2019-2020 were already residing in Australia. It is evident that the department has a huge challenge to create an attractive proposition for offshore global talent to choose Australia as a destination especially during COVID times. It will be interesting to see if current criteria for 858/124 visas will undergo modifications to fill the massive quota of 15,000 places. Business, Investment and Innovation program has also been doubled for obvious reasons contributing to job creation
> 
> The migration program has traditionally been two-thirds: skill stream and one-third: family stream. Quite interestingly, the migration program for 2020-2021 has been completely revised and the family stream reflects nearly 50% of the planning allocations. Please be advised that this proportion is temporary and the department has already clarified that this increased allocation for family stream is a one-off policy measure. The increased allocations under this stream is justified to a certain extent as there is a massive backlog of more than 100,000 applications waiting for an outcome. Federal ministers in opposition have recently pointed this out on numerous occasions that processing times for these visas are being blown out of proportion which is unlawful under many codes of migration act. The department has made this a perfect opportunity to clear these backlogs in this FY before reverting back to the traditional proportion (2:1)
> 
> ...


Very well written and insightful. I hope what you say comes true in the coming months. Since they have introduced flexibility in the skilled stream, hopefully it will have some positive effect on the skilled stream over the long term.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

At least engineers have things to consider. Dunno what will happens to accountants


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> At least engineers have things to consider. Dunno what will happens to accountants


Like what things?)


----------



## kyle47 (Aug 10, 2020)

For 2020-2021
Skilled Independent 6,500
Employer sponsored 22,000
Regional 11,200
State/Territory Nominated 11,200

Just got the quota few mins ago from agents. Not sure the source, but should be legit. And 6500 included NZ Stream...


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Source: Official Media Release*


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hmm, what are the chances of 95 computer network engineer doe may?


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

If that's true, 95ers and 100 pointers were safe


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Durga7 said:


> If that's true, 95ers and 100 pointers were safe


that 6k5 includes NZer


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Great information from you, guys. How can we know the specific allocations for each state for the skilled - nominated?


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Durga7 said:


> If that's true, 95ers and 100 pointers were safe


Even the highest pointers are not safe at the moment as DHA is uncertain and giving targeted invitations. Also, for the 6000 seats includes new New Zealandanders as well and DHA has given some concessions for new zealand pr requirements so most of the seats will go to new zealanders as that is what they would prefer.

Cheers,


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Yeah, nzers can't take up 5.5k places realistically


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Only 700 people on 95 and 100 excluding accountants on 95. I think end of financial year these gets cleared up for sure


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Durga7 said:


> Yeah, nzers can't take up 5.5k places realistically


Yeah, but it is also not mandatory for DHA to invite all 6k seats as well.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

gsr_2339 said:


> Yeah, but it is also not mandatory for DHA to invite all 6k seats as well.


the sooner, the better for all students to see :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Durga7 said:


> Only 700 people on 95 and 100 excluding accountants on 95. I think end of financial year these gets cleared up for sure


The count will keep on growing . Naati is online now and most of the onshore can reach 95 easily . It’s better to have a back up plan.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hamadeh said:


> Great information from you, guys. How can we know the specific allocations for each state for the skilled - nominated?


That information should become available shortly.


----------



## Durga7 (Oct 1, 2020)

That's why there is a DOE. I ve got a may 2020 DOE and I m optimistic I ll get picked in this financial year


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

The main question is if they gonna get back to normal rounds or will continue picking medical occupations.


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

Here you go, all the numbers mentioned. 6500 for skilled independent visa.

https://migrationalliance.com.au/im..._CBDYPgarM-TUp63M5ioUwWVEvhOcSfh1wLffmJnwdNh4


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> The main question is if they gonna get back to normal rounds or will continue picking medical occupations.


I think cherry picking will continue, like this month IT, next month Medical, next Electronics


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Rohit.randhawa said:


> Here you go, all the numbers mentioned. 6500 for skilled independent visa.
> 
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/im..._CBDYPgarM-TUp63M5ioUwWVEvhOcSfh1wLffmJnwdNh4


Is this invitation number, or grant number (for those who have already lodged their application)?


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

Ethika said:


> Is this invitation number, or grant number (for those who have already lodged their application)?


These are the seats allocated for different visas, which they will fill around 70-80% hopefully until next financial year. the numbers says that the australian government will send this much invitations for PR in this financial year.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Is this invitation number, or grant number (for those who have already lodged their application)?


It means that the Department *CAN *grant a maximum of 6,500 visas in skilled independent category this financial year. This is not a total invitation number for FY 2020-2021. Also a very important thing to note here is this is not a target to achieve by the Department but a mere ceiling number.




Rohit.randhawa said:


> These are the seats allocated for different visas, which they will fill around 70-80% hopefully until next financial year. the numbers says that the australian government will send this much invitations for PR in this financial year.


Partially incorrect. Read above.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Durga7 said:


> That's why there is a DOE. I ve got a may 2020 DOE and I m optimistic I ll get picked in this financial year


Appreciate your optimistic nature mate but the reality is for this financial year 189 invitation rounds are uncertain.

Cheers,


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

6500 for skilled stream is extremely low even compared to the last FY 2019-2020 which was allocated for 16652.

This 6500 is not for invitation, it is for visa grants for those who are still waiting through 189 and 189NZ streams, and upcoming invitees from now onwards so you guys can imagine the tough level for this year.

This is not discouraging post but for those who wish to pour their money into PTE, NAATI and PY, they should think twice and have a second plan for their future.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

They also made it clear that 2/3 will go to onshore applicants, so I think even for 189 they would cherry pick onshore people in certain occupations.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

etadaking said:


> They also made it clear that 2/3 will go to onshore applicants, so I think even for 189 they would cherry pick onshore people in certain occupations.


Yes mate, they can do whatever that is suitable at the moment. Also, for the number allocated for 189 visa includes New zealanders and 491 family stream.

Cheers,


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

If this is true then what are chances of BAs and SOFTWARE guys with 90 point doe in Last week of July. What are other people thinking to do?


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

*Rohit.randhawa*

Partially incorrect. Read above.[/QUOTE]

I was talking about other visas also, not only skilled independent. i know it is not a need to fill all the quota, but according to previous statistics they will most likely to fill 70-80% of that quota.


----------



## Rohit.randhawa (Aug 1, 2018)

How much will be the new zealand share in that 6500 skilled independent visa, any analysis ?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

SLPQ said:


> If this is true then what are chances of BAs and SOFTWARE guys with 90 point doe in Last week of July. What are other people thinking to do?


October round will give an idea , if not nov round and it goes on. Better activate a back up plan as per situation.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

gsr_2339 said:


> Yes mate, they can do whatever that is suitable at the moment. Also, for the number allocated for 189 visa includes New zealanders and 491 family stream.
> 
> Cheers,


491 is not included in 6k5 quota :ranger:


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rohit.randhawa said:


> I was talking about other visas also, not only skilled independent. i know it is not a need to fill all the quota, but according to previous statistics they will most likely to fill 70-80% of that quota.


You mentioned in your previous post that "6,500 is the numbers that the Australian government will send this much invitations for PR in this financial year". Which is not true. That is an indicative number of grants agreed by the Commonwealth Government, it is not a target but just a indicative ceiling number. It has nothing to do with the invitations numbers.



Rohit.randhawa said:


> How much will be the new zealand share in that 6500 skilled independent visa, any analysis ?


More than half so one can expect their allotted grants to be anywhere between 3-4k for this FY.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Guys what do you think about the invitation rounds?
What should we expect in these remaining months?
Ignoring skill migration will ruin so many organizations like Tra ea acs naati PTE.
strange situation


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

Rohit.randhawa said:


> These are the seats allocated for different visas, which they will fill around 70-80% hopefully until next financial year. the numbers says that the australian government will send this much invitations for PR in this financial year.





mustafa01 said:


> It means that the Department *CAN *grant a maximum of 6,500 visas in skilled independent category this financial year. This is not a total invitation number for FY 2020-2021. Also a very important thing to note here is this is not a target to achieve by the Department but a mere ceiling number.



Thanks for the info. If it is a grant number, does it means that they can invite 0 people this year and can still fill up the number given the fact that they kind of stop granting 189 since the pandemic and must have a huge lodged backlog? Worse still, it's just a ceiling which means the actual number is even smaller 
Is there any info on the current lodged 189 visa that is yet to be granted?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Thanks for the info. If it is a grant number, does it means that they can invite 0 people this year and can still fill up the number given the fact that they kind of stop granting 189 since the pandemic and must have a huge lodged backlog? Worse still, it's just a ceiling which means the actual number is even smaller
> Is there any info on the current lodged 189 visa that is yet to be granted?


Department will still send a small/targeted portion of invites to keep the 189 goose chase alive. There is no doubt that there is huge backlog for 189 grants and with low invitations and delayed grants, the backlog will just keep on piling. 

As of 16/09/20 there were more than 5,532 applications on hand for 189 (point tested) not including New Zealand stream. More information can be found in Home Affair's Disclosure Logs 2020


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> Guys what do you think about the invitation rounds?
> What should we expect in these remaining months?
> *Ignoring skill migration will ruin so many organizations like Tra ea acs naati PTE.*
> strange situation


Don't worry, EA has a backup plan...mandatory registration for all engineers to be able to work in NSW coming up in year or two. And you or your company must pay yearly $500+ membership fee anyways...they have their ways in to milking more money.

I certainly do hope NAATI goes down, stupid money extortion test that was literally subsidizing this organisation on the back of immigrants.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

.... Wrong reply


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

ali_t110 said:


> Guys what do you think about the invitation rounds?
> What should we expect in these remaining months?
> Ignoring skill migration will ruin so many organizations like Tra ea acs naati PTE.
> strange situation


The top priority for authorities is to reduce the number of unemployment so those assessment organizations are far less important.

NAATI or PTE should not exist since day one. They are scam and low quality institutions.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> The top priority for authorities is to reduce the number of unemployment so those assessment organizations are far less important.
> 
> NAATI or PTE should not exist since day one. They are scam and low quality institutions.


The government finally realised that incoming migrants are low quality, unemployable and these scam schemes don’t add any value to employable.


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> The top priority for authorities is to reduce the number of unemployment so those assessment organizations are far less important.
> 
> NAATI or PTE should not exist since day one. They are scam and low quality institutions.



Don't forget PY

In my PY program my tutor was showing us on the screen how to bogans with Holdens do burnouts for half a day in our lectures because he is a Holden fan, rest of the sessions were spent playing Kahoot (online games) and watching movies. 

I will be exposing all of this once I get PR, I have video evidence of everything that happened in my PY program (That I paid $12,000 AUD for!) that had absolutely nothing to do with what the program was designed for.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amib said:


> Don't forget PY
> 
> In my PY program my tutor was showing us on the screen how to bogans with Holdens do burnouts for half a day in our lectures because he is a Holden fan, rest of the sessions were spent playing Kahoot (online games) and watching movies.
> 
> I will be exposing all of this once I get PR, I have video evidence of everything that happened in my PY program (That I paid $12,000 AUD for!) that had absolutely nothing to do with what the program was designed for.


I can 100% guarantee that exposing this is not going to change anything, Nothing. Nada. Zero. 

But good luck lol


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

amib said:


> Don't forget PY
> 
> In my PY program my tutor was showing us on the screen how to bogans with Holdens do burnouts for half a day in our lectures because he is a Holden fan, rest of the sessions were spent playing Kahoot (online games) and watching movies.
> 
> I will be exposing all of this once I get PR, I have video evidence of everything that happened in my PY program (That I paid $12,000 AUD for!) that had absolutely nothing to do with what the program was designed for.


You should not wait for PR to expose something wrong.

You can be anonymous with your complaints as well, if you are afraid that it would affect your PR prospects. 

Cheers


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

dybydx said:


> The government finally realised that incoming migrants are low quality, unemployable and these scam schemes don’t add any value to employable.


You may hold your grudge against 189 pointers, but truth is employer-based migrants are affected also:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I can 100% guarantee that exposing this is not going to change anything, Nothing. Nada. Zero.
> 
> But good luck lol



It will spread some sort of awareness so people know what to expect. 

Some students signed up for this program expecting for their life to be changed and that the program would assist them secure employment, in fact the institute that I studied in sent IT students to do internships in marketing agencies or in accounting firms, and some people even got jobs in warehouses just because they had to find them _SOME_ place to work, and my PY institute asked them not to say anything because they were blue collar jobs and they had to lie to ACS and say the students were doing their internship in their fields. 

I was scammed along with many others, but they are afraid of speaking up publicly or even speaking against the institutes in fear of losing out on their PR / fearing the institute would screw them over 

This FEAR needs to go, and international students should not be taken advantage of to this extent


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> The top priority for authorities is to reduce the number of unemployment so those assessment organizations are far less important.
> 
> NAATI or PTE should not exist since day one. They are scam and low quality institutions.


In that sense what would be your suggestion with respect to the picking migrants. How you think they should allow immigrants need to be selected allowed to migrate..?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

dybydx said:


> The government finally realised that incoming migrants are low quality, unemployable and these scam schemes don’t add any value to employable.


not all incoming migrants are low quality or unemployable. Many immigrants(some of them I know personally) who moved are doing pretty good jobs and settled down in big firms.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Ksvr said:


> In that sense what would be your suggestion with respect to the picking migrants. How you think they should allow immigrants need to be selected allowed to migrate..?


I think he's getting at the fact that the point system was broken and are required to have a job to even be considered for PR


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

amib said:


> Don't forget PY
> 
> In my PY program my tutor was showing us on the screen how to bogans with Holdens do burnouts for half a day in our lectures because he is a Holden fan, rest of the sessions were spent playing Kahoot (online games) and watching movies.
> 
> I will be exposing all of this once I get PR, I have video evidence of everything that happened in my PY program (That I paid $12,000 AUD for!) that had absolutely nothing to do with what the program was designed for.


Yeah, I missed out this corrupted PY program in the list.

Absolutely agreed with you. PY means "pulling your money".


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Ksvr said:


> not all incoming migrants are low quality or unemployable. Many immigrants(some of them I know personally) who moved are doing pretty good jobs and settled down in big firms.


It is simple. Point based system should not be limited to only age, education and english.

It should also consider more points for having more work experience which is currently set maximum 8 years if they really want to call it as Skilled Program.

As everyone knows, 80% of PTE 20 pointers will not even get individual Band 7 in IELTS easily.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sawtinnmaung said:


> It is simple. Point based system should not be limited to only age, education and english.
> 
> It should also consider more points for having more work experience which is currently set maximum 8 years if they really want to call it as Skilled Program.
> 
> As everyone knows, 80% of PTE 20 pointers will not even get individual Band 7 in IELTS easily.


This is why I, a native English speaker, refuse to sit any English exams. They're pointless. Having *proficient* English should be the baseline for an *English speaking* country. No extra points and 50 extra points for having a job offer (much like the NZ system).


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> This is why I, a native English speaker, refuse to sit any English exams. They're pointless. Having *proficient* English should be the baseline for an *English speaking* country. No extra points and 50 extra points for having a job offer (much like the NZ system).


Something like having a job offer or have been working in Australia in relevant occupations should be put far ahead regardless of points.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> You may hold your grudge against 189 pointers, but truth is employer-based migrants are affected also:confused2::confused2::confused2:


I'm just wondering, I don't know about your occupation (if you're working) or field of your study (if you are studying), but consider following situaions.

- How does superior English level (that it is not actual reflected Superior English level, the test is not a standard one like global reputated one such as IELTS, TOEFL) can help a pastry chef to cook more delicious cupcakes ? Also, for everyday living, superior English is not the level that we will use in everyday, only a rare occasion. 

- How does a 12 grands course (that they claim it will teach you about Aus workplace culture, mandatory skills for professional careers) can help prospect software developers to understand aspects of software development like Version Control, CI/CD, Unit Testing and other stuff.

- How does a community language testing help prospect mechanical technicians to change brakes on their customer cars.

This system is malformed. 



amib said:


> It will spread some sort of awareness so people know what to expect.
> 
> Some students signed up for this program expecting for their life to be changed and that the program would assist them secure employment, in fact the institute that I studied in sent IT students to do internships in marketing agencies or in accounting firms, and some people even got jobs in warehouses just because they had to find them _SOME_ place to work, and my PY institute asked them not to say anything because they were blue collar jobs and they had to lie to ACS and say the students were doing their internship in their fields.
> 
> ...


I am really sorry for your story with PY program. However, no one force you to join that program.

If you want to get rid of this scam, what I can think of is that to let all international students STOP joining PY program. 

This will send a signal to all relevant authorities as well that this course is such a rip off and scam.



Ksvr said:


> In that sense what would be your suggestion with respect to the picking migrants. How you think they should allow immigrants need to be selected allowed to migrate..?





Ksvr said:


> not all incoming migrants are low quality or unemployable. Many immigrants(some of them I know personally) who moved are doing pretty good jobs and settled down in big firms.


How about plenty of Uber drivers, stockfillers at supermarkets, clerks at servo stations in Sydney ??

I know it isn't wrong for PR holders to do that odd jobs. 

However, let's see purpose of the visa again, it is a SKILLED migration visa. So, they expected you to have substantial experience in your occupation back at your home country first in order to contribute to Aus economy with PR. 

What are the benefits that Aus will gain if all high point obtained international students choose to work on these odd job instead of working in skilled occupation?

This system need to be revamped, into similar way as NZ or Canada where they value higher on onshore employment in their nominated field.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

You could add a clause of mandatory employment in the field in which PR points where scored, otherwise PR will always be a golden ticket in to the country then it's up to you to do whatever you want plus 99% of citizen rights you get.

I mean currently an unmarried guy gets 10 points over a guy with a wife...what's that has to do with any skills?!? And then your wife gets PTE test and you get 5 more...none of this mean anything to any Australian employer. 

It's been said so many times, NZ has a fair PR system, get employment offer and you're in or get job hunt visa and find the job within the timeline.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amib said:


> It will spread some sort of awareness so people know what to expect.
> 
> Some students signed up for this program expecting for their life to be changed and that the program would assist them secure employment, in fact the institute that I studied in sent IT students to do internships in marketing agencies or in accounting firms, and some people even got jobs in warehouses just because they had to find them _SOME_ place to work, and my PY institute asked them not to say anything because they were blue collar jobs and they had to lie to ACS and say the students were doing their internship in their fields.
> 
> ...


If someone signed up for the PY program thinking their life will be changed, they are setting themselves up for failure. If it was possible to pay $$ and secure employment everyone would do it. Being employable is a skill, which you have to learn yourself nobody can teach you how to get a job. People can guide you, yes, but ultimately it comes down to the individual.

For god sakes people you are studying and living in Australia and still expect to be spoon-fed for jobs like in Indian engineering colleges by doing the PY course, Everyone knows PY is a waste and the only reason people do it is for the 5 points. Please don't expect people to believe that someone joined PY to get jobs, if someone does that then he/she is setting himself/herself for disappointment. 

It is not the institute's problem that X person does not have the technical skills to qualify for a measly 3-month internship. If an institute says they won't allow warehouse jobs as internships and fail the student, the student will take his money and sign up for an institute that allows it, LOL. The problem are the students and not the institutes. 

Also, nobody cares about these things once you have PR, I didn't care about PY before and don't care about it now. I went to class made some good friends (learned probably more stuff from those friends), sat there like a Zombie as most of the stuff they were teaching was literally Personality Development, teaching how to communicate and stuff like that. I learned all of those in my casual job while I was studying. 

Its a far deeper problem amongst students of the indian-subcontinent, they are willing to be exploited by working cash in hand jobs or find work through their friends in dominos or work as uber eats driver. Throughout their entire student life, they never mingle or talk to anyone Australian expect their professors (which these days are also desis). After student life they expect to be handed jobs in hand like in an engineering college and expect that PY will help them get jobs LOL, We have got everything spoon-fed in India and that mentality of being spoon-fed is still there which sets every PY student expecting to land a job via PY up for failure.

You were not scammed, you chose to pay for PY for those 5 points


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> You could add a clause of mandatory employment in the field in which PR points where scored, otherwise PR will always be a golden ticket in to the country then it's up to you to do whatever you want plus 99% of citizen rights you get.
> 
> I mean currently an unmarried guy gets 10 points over a guy with a wife...what's that has to do with any skills?!? And then your wife gets PTE test and you get 5 more...none of this mean anything to any Australian employer.
> 
> It's been said so many times, NZ has a fair PR system, get employment offer and you're in or get job hunt visa and find the job within the timeline.


Does not mean to an Australian employer but it has to do with not increasing the congestion in the city. A single person occupies one place. A married couple where one individual is skilled and the other is not occupy 2 spaces + a 3rd in the future. 

The elected government has stated it aims to prevent congestion in big cities thus the introduction of 491 visa and reduction of 189 seat allocation from 40k to 16k and now 6.5k 

Given the choice of regional or city life which one would you choose?

Also, nobody is stopping you from applying for PR in NZ


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Does not mean to an Australian employer but it has to do with not increasing the congestion in the city. A single person occupies one place. A married couple where one individual is skilled and the other is not occupy 2 spaces + a 3rd in the future.
> 
> The elected government has stated it aims to prevent congestion in big cities thus the introduction of 491 visa and reduction of 189 seat allocation from 40k to 16k and now 6.5k
> 
> ...


A typical reply from a PR holder.

Australian government also wants to increase spending, a guy with wife will need bigger apartment, spend more of his salary to the economy...etc. Besides that, what's stopping you from getting married now and adding to the congestion as well?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> This is why I, a native English speaker, refuse to sit any English exams. They're pointless. Having *proficient* English should be the baseline for an *English speaking* country. No extra points and 50 extra points for having a job offer (much like the NZ system).


If they start doing that you will find out that within 6-7 months people who had no skills are getting job offers from companies nobody has heard of. Increases the amount of fraud already happening in the chase of PR


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If they start doing that you will find out that within 6-7 months people who had no skills are getting job offers from companies nobody has heard of. Increases the amount of fraud already happening in the chase of PR


Well, obviously there would be checks in regards to the legitimacy of the job offer and employer. Similar to how to sponsored visas work.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The elected government has stated it aims to prevent congestion in big cities thus the introduction of 491 visa and reduction of 189 seat allocation from 40k to 16k and now 6.5k


what about GTI, I am sure they will go to remote wasteland because they can go to live anywhere:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> As everyone knows, 80% of PTE 20 pointers will not even get individual Band 7 in IELTS easily.


Thats because of evaluation criteria for IELTS.
The country where I come from, you can only score 100% in STEM subjects and can never score the same in English even if you were Shakespeare with calligraphic skills.
The same teachers are assigned the task of IELTS evaluation.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> A typical reply from a PR holder.
> 
> Australian government also wants to increase spending, a guy with wife will need bigger apartment, spend more of his salary to the economy...etc. Besides that, what's stopping you from getting married now and adding to the congestion as well?


It's not a typical reply from a PR holder. You gave an opinion which probably suited you. I gave you a reason on why the 10 points for singles and fewer points for married folks and the reason the government made this change. It was not my decision to make that change lol.

The government does not want more people in City, it is pretty obvious from the introduction of 491 visas and reduction of seats in 189 visas and the single married point change, I think these 3 changes are enough to understand what the government wants. The government wants the couple to increase the regional economy and spend $$ in regional and not in the city where it's not required



Neb Ulozny said:


> what's stopping you from getting married now and adding to the congestion as well?


1. Partner Visa is not direct PR has long wait times and costs 7k + requires a lot of proof compare that to a direct PR it's much faster and quick for 2 people
2. I choose to make a difference and will probably find someone who is a PR instead of finding someone back in my home country


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> Well, obviously there would be checks in regards to the legitimacy of the job offer and employer. Similar to how to sponsored visas work.


But that's one more check which the government is too lazy to add on, your idea is brilliant and I agree with the idea but on the other hand, the government is also pretty useless


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

imjordanxd said:


> Well, obviously there would be checks in regards to the legitimacy of the job offer and employer. Similar to how to sponsored visas work.


You might want to read about American H1B scams which has been operating for decades, until the first crackdown happened around GFC. It sprung back to life within 2 years and no amount of scrutiny can prevent it.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> what about GTI, I am sure they will go to remote wasteland because they can go to live anywhere:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


The eligibility to qualify for GTI is pretty high (high salary, peer-reviewed articles), which also involves an interview with a Talent Sponsor or something, so I doubt that out of 15k even 5k of them will be filled


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

This man straight up spitting facts


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

90 points? 90 points is no hope nowadays, lol even if you have 100+ doesn't mean you get invited, unless you are a nurse.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> 90 points? 90 points is no hope nowadays, lol even if you have 100+ doesn't mean you get invited, unless you are a nurse.


The title is clickbait but the video is good


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

dybydx said:


> I'm just wondering, I don't know about your occupation (if you're working) or field of your study (if you are studying), but consider following situaions.
> 
> - How does superior English level (that it is not actual reflected Superior English level, the test is not a standard one like global reputated one such as IELTS, TOEFL) can help a pastry chef to cook more delicious cupcakes ? Also, for everyday living, superior English is not the level that we will use in everyday, only a rare occasion.
> 
> ...


The English tests are not making the sense to the most times, I can second that.

But how would you can confirm those who is doing uber driving from past 6 months can continue same till their lifetime.. he/she may get a good job in next month.. at the same time those who working since 2 years in Aus may lose the job or contract end for whatever reason and not able to find another one .. if at all a person working since 2 years and got PR but after PR he lost job and didn't find another one for next 1 year, he still try to drive uber or doing odd jobs, which doesn't make any difference for me with respect to previous case.. so there is no universal system that address pitfalls on different approaches..


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Thats because of evaluation criteria for IELTS.
> The country where I come from, you can only score 100% in STEM subjects and can never score the same in English even if you were Shakespeare with calligraphic skills.
> The same teachers are assigned the task of IELTS evaluation.


Well it doesn't matter which test we take. Regarding IELTS, how can we so sure the evaluators mood and situation may get u results impacted.. I have seen many of my friends getting bad speaking and writing scores despite 9,9 in R & L. For me there is no test that is perfect.. and no point in giving points for the english test (but can set a min criteria to be eligible to apply PR)..


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

I think it's not the time to blame aussie immi system. Even if our suggestion is super useful, it's still useless cuz we're not the DHA. 

I've been working on the new quota and tried to interpret the meaning behind it. 

Then I saidly found that, for 189, it is very likely that they still wish to invite critical roles only that's why they give it very few places. Maybe by the end of this financial year some other occupations would be invited if there're not so many doctors or nurses available there, but your DOE must be very early. 

For 190 and 491, each state may continue the current policy for aug - oct. If your occupation isn't in the critical list, you're very likely to be asked to have a long-term full-time job in regional areas before getting invited. 

So my guess is, if you still have 1-2 years to wait, you can do it if you want. But under current situation, I won't expect 2021 and 22 would change too much. 

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

Any idea about breakup of 190 vs 491? sorry if asked already


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Thats because of evaluation criteria for IELTS.
> The country where I come from, you can only score 100% in STEM subjects and can never score the same in English even if you were Shakespeare with calligraphic skills.
> The same teachers are assigned the task of IELTS evaluation.


Hahaha that solves the mystery, I guess.


----------



## John Ambrose (Sep 1, 2020)

This is the latest as of yesterday Giji..am not sure if there is anything new, like state nomination quota...


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

It’s over.Now you can go back to where you come from


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> It’s over.Now you can go back to where you come from


Before going please visit the grave of 189 in Skillselect and pay your respects 

Cheers


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

emios88 said:


> It’s over.Now you can go back to where you come from


Partner visa quota increase. U can proceed with looking for a girl with PR to marry :boxing::boxing:


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> A typical reply from a PR holder.
> 
> Australian government also wants to increase spending, a guy with wife will need bigger apartment, spend more of his salary to the economy...etc. Besides that, what's stopping you from getting married now and adding to the congestion as well?


1. Since the dependents of those granted PR are counted among the total number of positions in the program, I can understand why the government wants to prioritize single applicants and applicants whose spouses are in occupations that are deemed to be in shortage in Australia. From their, perspective, they are maximizing the number of skilled migrants in occupations in shortage within the total cap of the program. Nothing wrong with that, imo.

2. It could also be a woman bringing in her dependent husband with her, not necessarily the other way round.  The language on this forum seems to be somewhat tilted towards a "man migrating with his wife as dependent". Don't take it personally, but just wanted to mention it


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> It could also be a woman bringing in her dependent husband with her, not necessarily the other way round.  The language on this forum seems to be somewhat tilted towards a "man migrating with his wife as dependent". Don't take it personally, but just wanted to mention it


I don't think so. I have seen several well qualified women who are immigrating and their husbands are the dependents. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gigi B (Jan 8, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> I don't think so. I have seen several well qualified women who are immigrating and their husbands are the dependents. Nothing wrong with that.


Of course there's nothing wrong with it! That's precisely what I said. That we shouldn't assume that it is the husband who is the primary applicant. Please re-read my message.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I mean currently an unmarried guy gets 10 points over a guy with a wife...what's that has to do with any skills?!? And then your wife gets PTE test and you get 5 more...none of this mean anything to any Australian employer.
> 
> It's been said so many times, NZ has a fair PR system, get employment offer and you're in or get job hunt visa and find the job within the timeline.


Hi there,
some context to 10 points for single: These were introduced post Nov16,2019 only. Before that, if two primary applicants had same profile, except that one had a partner and the other not, the partnered applicant could get an edge if the partner's skill were recognized to be in shortage skill-list, and basic English competency could be proven. This meant that on the strength of own skills, the single applicants did not have a level playing field against the partnered cohort. Probably, the government also considered that a vast majority of international students in Australia are single, so it could be seen as an attempt to favor them as the point system has always been inclined towards onshore candidates, mostly international graduates of australian unis. 

The australian education and onshore experience is scored higher, which is understandable to some degree but it gave a feeling that the system did not value equally or more qualified and experienced candidates from other countries including those from highly developed competitive western job markets like US, UK, Germany, etc. Such an offshore applicant would be beaten by an onshore applicant with 1 year experience in this points game! The points from categories like 'Australian study requirement', 'Specialist education qualification', 'Regional Study', 'PY - for some professions' were only available to ohshore international graduates. Even 'CCL' took place only in Australia, making it harder for offshore applicants.

The government lured international youngsters to come to Australia for expensive education with a dream of PR. I dont blame interntional students for trying to collect maximum points - anyone would do the same. This has changed now due to the unemployment and economic uncertainty but I think 189 will be revived when the tide turns. The issue I see with the NZ approach that gives you 1 year visa to come and find a job, is all the psychological stress it brings. A skilled candidate should be able to find a job in a year, but there is always some luck factor in finding and keeping a job and 189 gave you that security feeling that if the economy hits south, and an unforeseen financial crises comes, you would not be asked to leave. A PR comes with a sense of security and that brings a tremendous amount of motivation for job hunting.

Good luck to all in your PR journey.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Does 491 family sponsored Visa gets priority as they have increased the family stream visas?


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

*funny world 
Humanitarian and partner visa are not burden to economy but 189,190 are.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Gigi B said:


> Of course there's nothing wrong with it! That's precisely what I said. That we shouldn't assume that it is the husband who is the primary applicant. Please re-read my message.


Yeah I did stupidly word that in a very biased way, not my intention at all. 

It was more as a reply to a guy so kind of used him as an example in points calcs and the fact that he claimed it's now only the highest skilled people with 90+ pts in the pool. If he wasn't single...he would have 85 pts and that has nothing to do with the actual skills.

Just the fact that people with 85 pts are no less skilled from 95 pointers.


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi guys just wanted to know is there a way to find out how many number of applicants are onshore and offshore. I know it's been mostly bad news for 189 but considering thta the priory would be given to onshore candidates in priority occupation, do the chances of ICT occupation with 90 points become high due to this reason or still it's less likely this financial year. Thoughts ?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

SLPQ said:


> Hi guys just wanted to know is there a way to find out how many number of applicants are onshore and offshore. I know it's been mostly bad news for 189 but considering thta the priory would be given to onshore candidates in priority occupation, do the chances of ICT occupation with 90 points become high due to this reason or still it's less likely this financial year. Thoughts ?


It’s very real that offshore numbers will be more than onshore , but no way for us to find out the difference. On shore has high chances of reaching 90/95/100 across occupations considering PY, gaining aus experience, etc. Also one cannot withstand with 90/95 (in ICT) for a longer duration. I personally know 2 people achieving 95 during Apr month but again coming back to 90 in June. The issue here is they don’t lose only points but they lost the their ranks in the 90 pointers q. It’s really pathetic. This has become an indefinite loop for most of the applicants. It’s time for people to act smart and not to get emotional. Don’t ever dare to reinvest again and again in this scam.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> It’s very real that offshore numbers will be more than onshore , but no way for us to find out the difference. On shore has high chances of reaching 90/95/100 across occupations considering PY, gaining aus experience, etc. Also one cannot withstand with 90/95 (in ICT) for a longer duration. I personally know 2 people achieving 95 during Apr month but again coming back to 90 in June. The issue here is they don’t lose only points but they lost the their ranks in the 90 pointers q. It’s really pathetic. This has become an indefinite loop for most of the applicants. It’s time for people to act smart and not to get emotional. Don’t ever dare to reinvest again and again in this scam.


it's pretty much harsh truth. for offshore forget about next 2years of any invite in 189 or 190.. may be can get 491.. so let's start having a plan B, rather hoping for the same one for long-term.. no one knows what happens next year not even next quarter.. so prepare for alternatives and rather than getting disappointment with waiting for invites..


----------



## ngtrhieu (Mar 11, 2020)

Will there by any round tonight for 189 guys? Seems there are no fix dates anymore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ngtrhieu said:


> Will there by any round tonight for 189 guys? Seems there are no fix dates anymore?


You will know in another 20 minutes 

Cheers


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Seems like no invitations yet. Now I think we need to accept the reality and expect for a targeted invitation round that is going to happen on Monday.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> Hi guys just wanted to know is there a way to find out how many number of applicants are onshore and offshore. I know it's been mostly bad news for 189 but considering thta the priory would be given to onshore candidates in priority occupation, do the chances of ICT occupation with 90 points become high due to this reason or still it's less likely this financial year. Thoughts ?


You can file an FOI application for breakup of onshore/offshore. The earlier avatar of Skillselect dashboard used to give EOIs having PY points (most likely onshore candidates)...but not anymore since they tweaked it for privacy reasons. The current dashboard might give some off the mark estimates as only 2 filters can be applied now.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

The end


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

So strange
Any invite?


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

emios88 said:


> The end


Do you have another plan, go to some other countries:juggle:


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> So strange
> Any invite?



It would be targeted this time at least I think. In the past, they’ve invited occupations like engineers selectively which are under pro rata. Unless they selectively have a round for rest of pro rata (read ICT and Accountants), if they open for normal round engineers will be selected again. So they will probably level the base for all pro rata and then start the normal rounds. So can expect a targeted round on Monday morning about 9AM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kayan said:


> It would be targeted this time at least I think. In the past, they’ve invited occupations like engineers selectively which are under pro rata. Unless they selectively have a round for rest of pro rata (read ICT and Accountants), if they open for normal round engineers will be selected again. So they will probably level the base for all pro rata and then start the normal rounds. So can expect a targeted round on Monday morning about 9AM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The chances of the round happening in Monday is extremely low
Either it’s already happened and very few invites have been sent, so not being reflected on the forum or skipped entirety this month

Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> The chances of the round happening in Monday is extremely low
> Either it’s already happened and very few invites have been sent, so not being reflected on the forum or skipped entirety this month
> 
> Cheers



Let’s see, last 5 months they’re doing in morning office time 9-9:30 AM for all targeted 189 rounds. Anyway everything is nothing but yet another speculation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Onshore applicant here - My 186 application was submitted on *21st Sept 2020* and I was assigned a case officer on *9th October 2020*. 

My nomination was also approved on 9th Oct and I have been requested by the CO to submit addtional documents. Requested info:
- evidence of registration/lisencing and
- evidence of work expereince (payslips, PAYG summary, Notice of Assessment).

I have supplied this now and I also completed my health assessment yesterday (10th Oct) in Melbourne. 
My MARA agent thinks we could get a positive news within the next 2-3 weeks. 
So lets see what the turnaround now is. Fingers crossed.

________
Additional details: I'm an onshore applicant; nominated occupation - "Professional Engineer (nec)" with accredidted sponsor (applications are usually processed a bit quicker than usual)


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> Onshore applicant here - My 186 application was submitted on *21st Sept 2020* and I was assigned a case officer on *9th October 2020*.
> 
> My nomination was also approved on 9th Oct and I have been requested by the CO to submit addtional documents. Requested info:
> - evidence of registration/lisencing and
> ...


Hi mate, for your work experience documents, is that an exhaustive list? Or you were also asked to provide bank statements? Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> The chances of the round happening in Monday is extremely low
> Either it’s already happened and very few invites have been sent, so not being reflected on the forum or skipped entirety this month
> 
> Cheers


Isn't it what happened this July?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> Isn't it what happened this July?


One can never the reason for that aberration 
It may have been due to technical reasons
Anyways what we are doing is just speculation 
What has to happen will happen and we can’t do anything about it either ways 

Cheers


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Warrior009 said:


> Hi mate, for your work experience documents, is that an exhaustive list? Or you were also asked to provide bank statements? Cheers


That's basically what the CO asked us submit as additional detail. Although as part of the application, my agent had already submiited the employment reference letter. 

<<Request for Detai, 9th Oct 2020l>>https://postimg.cc/9DKTxXwf


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> That's basically what the CO asked us submit as additional detail. Although as part of the application, my agent had already submiited the employment reference letter.
> 
> <<Request for Detai, 9th Oct 2020l>>https://postimg.cc/9DKTxXwf


That's standard, I was asked to provide tax returns for my Australian work exp by EA although I have 482 visa which should make things obvious what am I doing in Australia. Maybe they are checking if I was paid regular salary or whatever...but yeah, had to provide employer's letter and tax returns.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> Warrior009 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate, for your work experience documents, is that an exhaustive list? Or you were also asked to provide bank statements? Cheers
> ...


Thanks for the information mate. I was concerned if bank statements are a mandatory requirement? If you can share your thoughts would be great.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> gaitonde42 said:
> 
> 
> > That's basically what the CO asked us submit as additional detail. Although as part of the application, my agent had already submiited the employment reference letter.
> ...


Thanks for the information mate. I was concerned if bank statements are a mandatory requirement? If you can share your thoughts would be great.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> Thanks for the information mate. I was concerned if bank statements are a mandatory requirement? If you can share your thoughts would be great.


No evidence is mandatory as such
But bank statements are a very important third party evidence
One should always try to provide the same 
Moreover, if another applicant has gotten away without providing bank statement doesn’t necessarily mean you will too
Co takes into account the overall view of all the evidence that the applicant has provided to consider if the employment is genuine or not

Cheers


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Skill Select October Round
-------------------------------
Home Affairs have confirmed there has been NO round yet. 
And would not confirm when the round will take place


- Iscah FB page


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sud26 said:


> Skill Select October Round
> -------------------------------
> Home Affairs have confirmed there has been NO round yet.
> And would not confirm when the round will take place
> ...


Like my ex gf


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

''And would not confirm when the round will take place'' this phrase sounds ridiculously funny =)


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Source - iscah 

Skill Select October Round
-------------------------------

Home Affairs have confirmed there has been NO round yet. 
And would not confirm when the round will take place


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> Source - iscah
> 
> Skill Select October Round
> -------------------------------
> ...


Let them not confirm until a vaccine is found cause it is of no use even if they confirm also as 10 or 50 number is not much useful. 
Cheers,


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

emios88 said:


> Like my ex gf


Off topic but hilarious  ,

:focus: they have never confirmed anything solid in terms of number of invitations or invitation rounds.


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

NB said:


> No evidence is mandatory as such
> But bank statements are a very important third party evidence
> One should always try to provide the same
> Moreover, if another applicant has gotten away without providing bank statement doesn’t necessarily mean you will too
> ...


Thanks appreciate that. Yes I am aware that third party documents plays an important role. And it's prerogative of CO what documents he or she ask for. However this leaves with unlimited discretionary power at CO's dispense And unfortunately which is very subjective. I look it from an objective perspective and would like see if CO's decision to refuse an application solely based on non availability of one particular type of document can be challenged at AAT. And what strength such challenge will hold?.
Share your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Warrior009 said:


> Thanks appreciate that. Yes I am aware that third party documents plays an important role. And it's prerogative of CO what documents he or she ask for. However this leaves with unlimited discretionary power at CO's dispense And unfortunately which is very subjective. I look it from an objective perspective and would like see if CO's decision to refuse an application solely based on non availability of one particular type of document can be challenged at AAT. And what strength such challenge will hold?.
> Share your thoughts.


Offshore applicants can’t challenge in AAT
Even for onshore applicants, filing a petition in AAT is not cheap
It’s better to give the documents required for a successful grant

Lastly if everything was hunky dory, there would be no need for police and courts
It’s not an ideal world
Cheers


----------



## Warrior009 (Jun 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Offshore applicants can’t challenge in AAT
> Even for onshore applicants, filing a petition in AAT is not cheap
> It’s better to give the documents required for a successful grant
> 
> ...


I am looking at this from a MARA agent's perspective not an applicant's and would like to be one, one day.


----------



## sabahaque13 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sud26 said:


> Skill Select October Round
> -------------------------------
> Home Affairs have confirmed there has been NO round yet.
> And would not confirm when the round will take place
> - Iscah FB page


DHA likes to be SO MYSTERIOUS !!! 

Now since they already announced in the budget that they will give priority to onshore applicants, atleast they should have invited onshore people.

Also this year targeted invitations were delayed 3 times (again due to mysterious reasons!!) 
13 March, 25 May & 14 July...so let's see. 

Deciding if I should be hopeful or realistic here!!! :juggle:


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

sabahaque13 said:


> DHA likes to be SO MYSTERIOUS !!!
> 
> Now since they already announced in the budget that they will give priority to onshore applicants, atleast they should have invited onshore people.
> 
> ...


I'd go with the latter.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Warrior009 said:


> Thanks appreciate that. Yes I am aware that third party documents plays an important role. And it's prerogative of CO what documents he or she ask for. However this leaves with unlimited discretionary power at CO's dispense And unfortunately which is very subjective. I look it from an objective perspective and would like see if CO's decision to refuse an application solely based on non availability of one particular type of document can be challenged at AAT. And what strength such challenge will hold?.
> Share your thoughts.


That's exactly right, CO is the immortal being who has the ability to decide on your life's future, with zero consequences or liability towards you. What other service in the world has these conditions...can't ask or check what's going on and question the decisions.

Guy from EA made my life hell during initial covid lockdown months demanding all sorts of additional documents just because my company didn't provide letter in the exact format required. Although I had numerous other evidence and a very obvious career in major projects across the world...he wasn't budging and I could not make company do whatever I want since I've left and they changed all the staff and this is company that has like 80k people employed around the world. They don't care about one guy asking for a favor. Add to that Covid mess and it was impossible to get any reply from them...but the guy did not care at all for that, gave me a week extension...how grateful.

Besides that, this assessor is outsourced he is not full time employed by EA and he holds all the payment information for my position here and who knows how many other positions. This is huge knowledge of the market and something that is essentially confidential information between me and my employer...yet I have to give all of that + my personal bank accounts to him.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> That's exactly right, CO is the immortal being who has the ability to decide on your life's future, with zero consequences or liability towards you. What other service in the world has these conditions...can't ask or check what's going on and question the decisions.


That's an incorrect statement to make. CO's are governed by an elaborate Decision Making system and have to follow Procedures Advice Manual (PAM3). Have a read through here (Note, it has many links and subsections too, which means more checks and balances behind those)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200601127-document-released.pdf


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I have one query related to 189.
the person who have lodged 189 application in the previous financial year and have not granted the visa yet. Are those candidates allocation numbers will be deducted from the 189 allocation number i.e 6500 of the previous year?

or 

Does that mean 6500 for 189 allocation number denotes there will be a 6500 new invitation number for this financial year?

Thanks


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query related to 189.
> the person who have lodged 189 application in the previous financial year and have not granted the visa yet. Are those candidates allocation numbers will be deducted from the 189 allocation number i.e 6500 of the previous year?
> ...


Lodged in previous FY but got granted in this FY gets counted to 6500 

Example: 
1) 20 March Lodgement, 1st July Grant comes under 6500
2) 20 March Lodgement, 30th June Grant comes under 16k ~ 

So looking at the 5.5k already pending for 189, leaves 1000 extra spaces for invites

Also, keep in mind DHA does not have to give 6500 grants, they can decide to give 6k grants only or less


----------



## MM67 (Dec 11, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> sahi88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Isn't 6500 for all under Skilled Independent Stream??

So, 6500 places for ====
Around 5.5k(lodged 189 PTS) + 7.5k(lodged 189 NZ) + N invites this FY


----------



## RG_M (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to know whether there are any options for offshore software engineers(261313) other than 189 & 190. As far I searched states are not considering offshore applicants for 491.

Thanks
189 - 85 PTS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RG_M said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know whether there are any options for offshore software engineers(261313) other than 189 & 190. As far I searched states are not considering offshore applicants for 491.
> 
> ...


Why do you want to make your life hell?
Are there any software jobs in rural Australia?
Even if there are a few, there are thousands competing for single opening

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

MM67 said:


> Isn't 6500 for all under Skilled Independent Stream??
> 
> So, 6500 places for ====
> Around 5.5k(lodged 189 PTS) + 7.5k(lodged 189 NZ) + N invites this FY


I was not aware that there are 7.5k lodged for 189 NZ, if that's the case then DHA does not need to invite anyone this FY lol


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I was not aware that there are 7.5k lodged for 189 NZ, if that's the case then DHA does not need to invite anyone this FY lol


They will never only grant NZers the entire quota
They will keep the hope alive and grant some 189 round applicants also
Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

RG_M said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to know whether there are any options for offshore software engineers(261313) other than 189 & 190. As far I searched states are not considering offshore applicants for 491.
> 
> ...


I would advise to choose 491 ( even if gets opened for offshore ) as per your personal and family situation. Do not waste your time, money and energy on this. It’s a better life in the home country itself . 189/190 is the best option . Either look for some other country or wait till situation becomes normal . Don’t ruin your life for 491


----------



## RG_M (Oct 13, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> I would advise to choose 491 ( even if gets opened for offshore ) as per your personal and family situation. Do not waste your time, money and energy on this. It’s a better life in the home country itself . 189/190 is the best option . Either look for some other country or wait till situation becomes normal . Don’t ruin your life for 491


See the problem is I have already spend lots of energy on coming this far for 189. 1.5 years passed waiting and I have only 1.5 more years till my PTE gets expired. So either I need to abandon the hope that 189,190 will work (full stop) or look for any other visa options. Regarding 491 I couldn't find a single state which allows offshore applicants.


----------



## RG_M (Oct 13, 2020)

NB said:


> Why do you want to make your life hell?
> Are there any software jobs in rural Australia?
> Even if there are a few, there are thousands competing for single opening
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB but finding job is altogether a different topic. The primary problem is that whether any visa options available or not.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RG_M said:


> Thanks NB but finding job is altogether a different topic. The primary problem is that whether any visa options available or not.


It appears at the moment (subclass 491) State or Territory nominated stream for ANZSCO 261313 is only available for onshore eligible applicants. There is pre requirement in most States and Territories that you should already be living in regional area to be eligible for this stream. Maybe you can try either subclass 491 Family Sponsored or subclass 494 Employer sponsored stream.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

RG_M said:


> Thanks NB but finding job is altogether a different topic. The primary problem is that whether any visa options available or not.


Just out of curiosity, whats your plan on arrival in AU on 491? Coz I'm eligible for 491 with high points coz of Family sponsorship but I've suspended that EOI coz of rare jobs in my ANZSCO (IT jobs) in regional areas with min salary of 54K pa. Not to mention that I don't have any AU work ex. I'm assuming post 491 you plan to go for PR via 191 post Nov'22 and 3y of min sal of 54K pa.




RG_M said:


> See the problem is I have already spend lots of energy on coming this far for 189. 1.5 years passed waiting and I have only 1.5 more years till my PTE gets expired. So either I need to abandon the hope that 189,190 will work (full stop) or look for any other visa options. Regarding 491 I couldn't find a single state which allows offshore applicants.


On another note, if repeating your PTE, which still has a validity of more than 1.5 yrs in your case is a big issue (financially or efforts wise), then you may be in for more unpleasant surprises in this journey to get AU PR. FYI my 1st ACS (skill assessment for IT ANZSCO codes) expired; 2nd ACS has 21m left; My PTE and NAATI expire next year and I'm prepared to retake them both.


----------



## RG_M (Oct 13, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> It appears at the moment (subclass 491) State or Territory nominated stream for ANZSCO 261313 is only available for onshore eligible applicants. There is pre requirement in most States and Territories that you should already be living in regional area to be eligible for this stream. Maybe you can try either subclass 491 Family Sponsored or subclass 494 Employer sponsored stream.


For family sponsored stream I believe they have to reside in regional area correct? So that option is not viable since my family members live in city.
For employer sponsored stream I am literally stuck since I couldn't find any info how to proceed with this from offshore. Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## RG_M (Oct 13, 2020)

sk2019au said:


> Just out of curiosity, whats your plan on arrival in AU on 491? Coz I'm eligible for 491 with high points coz of Family sponsorship but I've suspended that EOI coz of rare jobs in my ANZSCO (IT jobs) in regional areas with min salary of 54K pa. Not to mention that I don't have any AU work ex. I'm assuming post 491 you plan to go for PR via 191 post Nov'22 and 3y of min sal of 54K pa.
> 
> 
> On another note, if repeating your PTE, which still has a validity of more than 1.5 yrs in your case is a big issue (financially or efforts wise), then you may be in for more unpleasant surprises in this journey to get AU PR. FYI my 1st ACS (skill assessment for IT ANZSCO codes) expired; 2nd ACS has 21m left; My PTE and NAATI expire next year and I'm prepared to retake them both.


I agree at this point that 54k requirement is a challenge but I believe it will take a couple of years to get visa even if we get invitation immediately. So by the time we reach there it shouldn't be that hard. This is not a 100% guess, checked with many friends residing near reginal areas. So I am bit optimistic here but who know what happens next.


----------



## YTom (May 20, 2020)

RG_M said:


> I agree at this point that 54k requirement is a challenge but I believe it will take a couple of years to get visa even if we get invitation immediately. So by the time we reach there it shouldn't be that hard. This is not a 100% guess, checked with many friends residing near reginal areas. So I am bit optimistic here but who know what happens next.


What do you mean "So by the time we reach there it shouldn't be that hard."?
How can you get 54k salary if there is not much job opportunities. 
Why do you think it will not be changed to a higher threshold going forward?


----------



## RG_M (Oct 13, 2020)

YTom said:


> What do you mean "So by the time we reach there it shouldn't be that hard."?
> How can you get 54k salary if there is not much job opportunities.
> Why do you think it will not be changed to a higher threshold going forward?


My question got deviated altogether to a different topic but anyway these are my answers to your questions,

1&2.I think it will take 2 years for me to get the visa(by chance if I get it). And it is going to take minimum 1 more year to reach there(my personal situation). So 3 years down the line I think finding a job in reginal area will not be impossible.
3.I think the department will either stick to 54 or reduce it not increase it because their intention to bring more people to regional areas and to make it attractive they should stick to this policy.

No one can plan what will happen after 2-3 years so my question at this moment is "is there a chance to get a visa?"


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

RG_M said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > I would advise to choose 491 ( even if gets opened for offshore ) as per your personal and family situation. Do not waste your time, money and energy on this. It’s a better life in the home country itself . 189/190 is the best option . Either look for some other country or wait till situation becomes normal . Don’t ruin your life for 491
> ...


491 is not for offshore IT people unless you have a family/ employer nomination. As simple as that. It’s very difficult to get an offer sitting in offshore.


----------



## RG_M (Oct 13, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> 491 is not for offshore IT people unless you have a family/ employer nomination. As simple as that. It’s very difficult to get an offer sitting in offshore.


Thanks, that's what I thought too. So now the only option for me is just wait 1.5 years till my PTE and second EOI expires. Nothing else can be done from my side.:confused2:


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

RG_M said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > 491 is not for offshore IT people unless you have a family/ employer nomination. As simple as that. It’s very difficult to get an offer sitting in offshore.
> ...


TBH , this is the situation for most of the folks. My onshore friends at 95 are waiting since feb month. There are so many cases like this and we can’t do anything to it except looking for some other country as an option which is also pretty much difficult due to Covid


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

RG_M said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought too. So now the only option for me is just wait 1.5 years till my PTE and second EOI expires. Nothing else can be done from my side.:confused2:


Find someone with pr to marry


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

emios88 said:


> RG_M said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, that's what I thought too. So now the only option for me is just wait 1.5 years till my PTE and second EOI expires. Nothing else can be done from my side.
> ...


Ha ha.. but even the partner visa backlog seems to be high and no one knows when they will upgrade the eligibility criteria


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Seems they are doing something in the skillselect system.
Maybe positive but personally i think they are about to add some new limitations.
Strange


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> Seems they are doing something in the skillselect system.
> Maybe positive but personally i think they are about to add some new limitations.
> Strange


What gave you that impression?
Is it down ?

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Seems they are doing something in the skillselect system.
> Maybe positive but personally i think they are about to add some new limitations.
> Strange


Or they simply do nothing.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Ha ha.. but even the partner visa backlog seems to be high and no one knows when they will upgrade the eligibility criteria


On a serious note, doesn't partner visa still have a higher chance than awaiting a 189 invite (if any)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> On a serious note, doesn't partner visa still have a higher chance than awaiting a 189 invite (if any)?


If you don’t even have a 189 invite, then it’s not advised to wait for it instead of applying for spouse visa
No matter how delayed it is, it will be faster although the costs will be considerably higher

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Maybe we need to email Daryl Maguire, he knows all the tricks to get people in!


https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10...ng-of-corruption-allegations-at-icac/12765284

_The ICAC has previously heard G8wayInternational acted as a go-between to link a variety of Chinese and Australian businesses.Mr Maguire also admitted to taking a cut of the cash the company received to process visas for Chinese nationals seeking residency in regional NSW. Mr Maguire has admitted to the ICAC that he used his role as Chair of the NSW Parliament Asia Pacific Friendship Group to further his own personal business interests._


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

sk2019au said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha.. but even the partner visa backlog seems to be high and no one knows when they will upgrade the eligibility criteria
> ...


Something is better than nothing. Partner visa is a sure shot if all documents are legit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Maybe we need to email Daryl Maguire, he knows all the tricks to get people in!
> 
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10...ng-of-corruption-allegations-at-icac/12765284
> ...


No need to email
Contact him with wads of money

Cheers


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

My friend's agent wrote to immigration asking them about processing time and they have sent an email stating that as per immigration minister direction application with PMSOL code, Regional victoria and global talent migration visa is being to be prioritized, Others will be processed based on case-load basis and are not a priority. So processing will take longer, however whenever they get time they may process other job codes, Let’s hope that some positive movement happens, especially TRT is extremly slow to process


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all!

Does engineers Australia act as a nominator for global talent visa similar to ACS?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Does engineers Australia act as a nominator for global talent visa similar to ACS?


Please ask your question in the below thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rogram-subclass-124-858-query-eligibilty.html


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Home Affairs policy on migration program 
-------------------------------------------------
In a recent meeting with the home Affairs department the following was advised
- The skilled migration program will concentrate this program year on onshore applicants in PMSOL occupations
- The PMSOL will be continually updated and the broader annual review of the skilled occupation lists will be delayed
- Employer sponsored applicants on the PMSOL will be processed with priority, others may be delayed
- Priority processing will be given to Partner applications in regional areas
(Source: Migration Institute of Australia)

^ From Iscah's FB page. 

So all 90 and 95 pointers in occupations that are not in PMSOL list (Like BAs etc.) have no chance of getting an invtie. 

Good onya Australia.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Sud26 said:


> Home Affairs policy on migration program
> -------------------------------------------------
> In a recent meeting with the home Affairs department the following was advised
> - The skilled migration program will concentrate this program year on onshore applicants in PMSOL occupations
> ...



What's new in this? PMSOL was up already for some time now. And we know they will process onshore first as per budget. So what's really new in this Iscah post? And it doesn't include 189, 190 etc yet. It's for Temp visas. Unless they change their policy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

kayan said:


> What's new in this? PMSOL was up already for some time now. And we know they will process onshore first as per budget. So what's really new in this Iscah post? And it doesn't include 189, 190 etc yet. It's for Temp visas. Unless they change their policy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first point specifies that the entire skilled migration will focus on occupations on PMSOL list? Do you really believe the 189 and 190 won't be based on that?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Sud26 said:


> The first point specifies that the entire skilled migration will focus on occupations on PMSOL list? Do you really believe the 189 and 190 won't be based on that?



Yes I really believe unless they include 189, 190, 491 for PMSOL - I would still take as the old notice that's up in DHA website. Skilled program is a broad and vague thing, so no new specifics. For speculation, given today is Friday I can speculate Australia will not invite any 189 in future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

kayan said:


> Yes I really believe unless they include 189, 190, 491 for PMSOL - I would still take as the old notice that's up in DHA website. Skilled program is a broad and vague thing, so no new specifics. For speculation, given today is Friday I can speculate Australia will not invite any 189 in future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think people need a reality check. DHA is going not going to grant very many Permanent Residence visas to occupations that are not a priority (especially those offshore without a job offer) given the current economic climate and unemployment rates.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> I think people need a reality check. DHA is going not going to grant very many Permanent Residence visas to occupations that are not a priority (especially those offshore without a job offer) given the current economic climate and unemployment rates.



Don't read between lines. For me personally I'm not after quick grant. All I need is an invite. Yes, I'm from offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

kayan said:


> Don't read between lines. For me personally I'm not after quick grant. All I need is an invite. Yes, I'm from offshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Good luck



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Skill Select invitation round October 2020
-----------------------------------------------
It seems a selection round has just happened in the last hour. 
If you received an invite this morning it would help us in collating results if you can email details to us as follows:
- Visa 189 or 491 (family)
- Occupation
- Points total
- EOI effect date
to [email protected]
Many thanks

^ From ISCAH FB Page. 

Anything anyone?


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

Following for updates on Oct round


----------



## BB17 (Oct 19, 2020)

Has the round really happened?


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

BB17 said:


> Has the round really happened?


Happened or not - the same to most of us. 

Backup plan must be made if people still wish to stay in this country.


----------



## BB17 (Oct 19, 2020)

I saw on Facebook that someone got her invitation in 491 subclass last Friday. Now iscah is saying that the round happened today.. Seriously what exactly is going on? Are they releasing invites every other day or what?


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

BB17 said:


> I saw on Facebook that someone got her invitation in 491 subclass last Friday. Now iscah is saying that the round happened today.. Seriously what exactly is going on? Are they releasing invites every other day or what?


Hey mate, as DHA has already mentioned that they do not wish to reveal that when the next round will happen so they can do as per their wish.

Cheers,


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

BB17 said:


> I saw on Facebook that someone got her invitation in 491 subclass last Friday. Now iscah is saying that the round happened today.. Seriously what exactly is going on? Are they releasing invites every other day or what?


Wait for their official announcement in their website. But you might even get your next birthday before that


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BB17 said:


> I saw on Facebook that someone got her invitation in 491 subclass last Friday. Now iscah is saying that the round happened today.. Seriously what exactly is going on? Are they releasing invites every other day or what?


491 can also be under state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Guys, just consider 189 as cancelled. Obviously there will be no invites (except some special cases) at least till the next FY. If you haven't wasted all your money just consider other options, such as Canada, as skilled immigration to Australia is pretty much dead.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

Marsickk said:


> Guys, just consider 189 as cancelled. Obviously there will be no invites (except some special cases) at least till the next FY. If you haven't wasted all your money just consider other options, such as Canada, as skilled immigration to Australia is pretty much dead.


My beloved sis had PR earlier this year, granted a few day before the Thing, thank God. Now my parents wish me to join her and tell me either Australia or stay where you are. I feel like I am going to burn a lot of monie, but at least I do not have to pay rent. Madness.:spit::spit::spit:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RichardTuan said:


> My beloved sis had PR earlier this year, granted a few day before the Thing, thank God. Now my parents wish me to join her and tell me either Australia or stay where you are. I feel like I am going to burn a lot of monie, but at least I do not have to pay rent. Madness.:spit::spit::spit:


How can you join her ?
She can’t sponsor you unless she is in the regionals and even then you would need an invite 

Cheers


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

NB said:


> How can you join her ?
> She can’t sponsor you unless she is in the regionals and even then you would need an invite
> 
> Cheers


I get the process NB. My sis can do nothing to help but giving me a free room. Yes, I mean starting to pour monie ( my parents's) into study, test, and whatever fleecing scheme. My parents are willing to take the risk, but for Oz only, not any other countries. Anyway, my sis finally settling is enough success for our family, so bring it on.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

I have currently doing a job where I am working as a consultant on a rotation based schedule.

the rotation schedule is 42 days on and then 28 days off. I am paid a daily rate on 42 days I work and for the remainder 28 days I am not paid anything. The company retains me during these rotation cycles and it's been going on like for few months already.

Will this experience be counted in totality or only the days I work will be counted? 

thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> I have currently doing a job where I am working as a consultant on a rotation based schedule.
> 
> the rotation schedule is 42 days on and then 28 days off. I am paid a daily rate on 42 days I work and for the remainder 28 days I am not paid anything. The company retains me during these rotation cycles and it's been going on like for few months already.
> 
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?
Looks like you will be classified as a self employed contractor instead of an employee
Have you completed your skills and experience assessment?

Cheers


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> What is your Anzsco code ?
> Looks like you will be classified as a self employed contractor instead of an employee
> Have you completed your skills and experience assessment?
> 
> Cheers


Yes I have already performed the skill assessment. my ANZSCO code is 2335 and they company I am currently engaged with provides consultants working in different roles to oilfield service clients.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> What is your Anzsco code ?
> Looks like you will be classified as a self employed contractor instead of an employee
> Have you completed your skills and experience assessment?
> 
> Cheers


& regarding experience assessment I have it done till the last employment and since this is new employment and ongoing, I haven't done the experience assessment for this yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> Yes I have already performed the skill assessment. my ANZSCO code is 2335 and they company I am currently engaged with provides consultants working in different roles to oilfield service clients.


Incomplete Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> & regarding experience assessment I have it done till the last employment and since this is new employment and ongoing, I haven't done the experience assessment for this yet.


Was the previous employment also with similar arrangements?
We’re you allowed to claim points for the entire period including leave days by the assessment agency ?

Cheers


----------



## AnshumanAus (Oct 16, 2019)

*2613 Software Engineer Offshore invitation*

Hi Experts,

I am trying to understand if there is a realistic chance of getting an invite within a year from now, for 2613 Software Engineer with 90 Points for 189, and being based at Offshore.

Thanks,
Ans


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Was the previous employment also with similar arrangements?
> We’re you allowed to claim points for the entire period including leave days by the assessment agency ?
> 
> Cheers


The previous employment had a normal work schedule where I had a paid annual leave. 

the job I am currently doing is as a consultant on field where I am expected to work or 42 days straight (paid) and then 28 days off (unpaid).

My ANZSCO code is 233512.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

AnshumanAus said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am trying to understand if there is a realistic chance of getting an invite within a year from now, for 2613 Software Engineer with 90 Points for 189, and being based at Offshore.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, 189 is dead for this 2020-2021 FY. No one can predict the situation for the next fy as most of the focus will be on regional visas, gti, employer sponsored so dha can cut down the number further from 189 and can allocate to other visas so 189 visa will be kept alive for namesake only so look out for other options as well.

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> The previous employment had a normal work schedule where I had a paid annual leave.
> 
> the job I am currently doing is as a consultant on field where I am expected to work or 42 days straight (paid) and then 28 days off (unpaid).
> 
> My ANZSCO code is 233512.


It’s best to get the current work experience also assessed by engineers Australia 
You will have surety on what you can claim and what not

Cheers


----------



## christina hall (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello, My Husband has 95 points and was applying for a 491 back in January to WA.

Obviously WA is closed for the foreseeable but am I correct in thinking I just need to keep checking the individual states opening dates for 491 before he can actually submit his EOI ?

All the paperwork is done but I am unclear whether it should be submitted as an EOI (and then hopefully get pulled out of the pile) or waiting until any state announces they are open? I am trying to find the best way to deal with it as he will be 45 next summer !

He is medical if that makes any difference and happy to go to the first state that opens initially then we will deal with moving to WA when they eventually open (a long way in the future).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

christina hall said:


> Hello, My Husband has 95 points and was applying for a 491 back in January to WA.
> 
> Obviously WA is closed for the foreseeable but am I correct in thinking I just need to keep checking the individual states opening dates for 491 before he can actually submit his EOI ?
> 
> ...


Some states specifically ask that EOI be submitted only when they are open
Some don’t 
So you have to check each state also about submission of EOI
There are no shortcuts..you have to do the tedious work and keep checking all the websites as rules change at a moment notice

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

AnshumanAus said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am trying to understand if there is a realistic chance of getting an invite within a year from now, for 2613 Software Engineer with 90 Points for 189, and being based at Offshore.
> 
> ...


If you are a fresh applicant having all your English and skill assessments need not be renewed for next 2 years, then there is no harm in submitting the eoi today. But if you need to be renewing something and dropping points in between then it’s a waste of money. Honestly 189 will be the main victim among all other categories and anything can happen . Don’t invest everything in this alone. Also onshore people are high in numbers for this category and DHA might send targeted invitations. Look for every possibility and act smartly.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

Any idea when the 190 invites would resume guys?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

raghu_karam8 said:


> Any idea when the 190 invites would resume guys?


There is no way to predict. But if you are offshore, then the chances of getting an invite are slim.


----------



## christina hall (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you NB for your reply


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

In best scenario dha has invited 10 189s and seems all of that have gone to fake EOIs
They are clearly playing with us.
Wtf even iscah had problem to confirm 189 invitation.
Please do not spend your hard earned money for the useless Naati pte py .....
I waste 2 years,money and energy for nothing.


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> In best scenario dha has invited 10 189s and seems all of that have gone to fake EOIs
> They are clearly playing with us.
> Wtf even iscah had problem to confirm 189 invitation.
> Please do not spend your hard earned money for the useless Naati pte py .....
> I waste 2 years,money and energy for nothing.



10 invites?

If you guys want to make a change, join with me and thousands others who will be protesting for justice at DOHA office once COVID restrictions ease. (PM for info)

Nothing will change if we don't do our part.

We invested our entire future, spent tens of thousands of dollars for PY, PTE, NAATI, etc and we cant even secure an invite at 90-95 points.


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> In best scenario dha has invited 10 189s and seems all of that have gone to fake EOIs
> They are clearly playing with us.
> Wtf even iscah had problem to confirm 189 invitation.
> Please do not spend your hard earned money for the useless Naati pte py .....
> I waste 2 years,money and energy for nothing.


Find someone with pr to marry


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Please an expert tell me if they increase 189 quota to something like 9000 or 10000 or more , what will happen in this country???what these added migrants can do with the economy????
For all problem the only job dha has done is to cut the immigration quota.
Climate change == cut it
Sydney fire == cut it 
....
Socomo has problem with his wife == this indeed we have to cut the immigration 

I dont know Why they see every problem from immigration.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> Please an expert tell me if they increase 189 quota to something like 9000 or 10000 or more , what will happen in this country???what these added migrants can do with the economy????
> For all problem the only job dha has done is to cut the immigration quota.
> Climate change == cut it
> Sydney fire == cut it
> ...


I don't understand what point you're trying to get across


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Please an expert tell me if they increase 189 quota to something like 9000 or 10000 or more , what will happen in this country???what these added migrants can do with the economy????
> For all problem the only job dha has done is to cut the immigration quota.
> Climate change == cut it
> Sydney fire == cut it
> ...


Mate, it's called populism. They just want to get reelected. Thus, they have to show, hey look e are not going to invite immigrants, we will give more jobs to locals.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amib said:


> 10 invites?
> 
> If you guys want to make a change, join with me and thousands others who will be protesting for justice at DOHA office once COVID restrictions ease. (PM for info)
> 
> ...


1st good luck finding 1k people who are ready to protest

2nd If spending $$ meant getting a PR, every rich person from a 3rd world country would be taking your seat in PR, People need to change the understanding just because you come into Australia on a Student Visa does not entitle you to get a PR, its the government which keeps changing rules and sadly the student cannot do anything about it.

I don't see people complaining in the USA when they don't get their green card after student visa and work visa, Why?
Because people know its almost impossible to get a green card now

People need to change their thinking and stop feeling entitled to PR just cause after a student visa someone spent $$$ on PY, NAATI, etc.

Most probably 189 will come into the picture again and will have a greater allocation when Liberal government is out of office


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Most probably 189 will come into the picture again and will have a greater allocation when Liberal government is out of office


I doubt Labour will kick start 189 if and when they come in. Simply because policy decisions are generally influenced by bureaucrats too and the general consensus is to push more migrants to regional areas.

But yes, migration will begin, but it will have a new face..!

Also, many fail to notice that the points shot up, as soon as Trump squeezed H1B's or when it was clear that Green Card is just a mirage. Prior to this there were one or two having 90, 85 points, some 10 odd 80 pointers and the rest were 75, 70 and 65 who were invited (pro-rata occupations)
When Trump squeezed US immigration, more and more started looking at Australia and Canada. This is when numbers started going up which eventually left behind 65 pointers for several months and then even 70 started to look impossible. When point requirement went going up, thus began the rat race to rake up points through Naati, PY etc. 

Then came Liberal re-election, Royal Commission on Banks and Insurance (which started to squeeze economy and halt wage growth), bush-fires and Covid.

Long series of events led to an eventual downfall of 189. I hope it recovers, but I doubt it will be a smooth sailing as before, even if it does.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 1st good luck finding 1k people who are ready to protest
> 
> 2nd If spending $$ meant getting a PR, every rich person from a 3rd world country would be taking your seat in PR, People need to change the understanding just because you come into Australia on a Student Visa does not entitle you to get a PR, its the government which keeps changing rules and sadly the student cannot do anything about it.
> 
> ...



Exactly, we can understand the frustation levels of those waiting anxiously for invites.. but again no country assured the same and no one will do it.. it's individual choice to study in Oz, try all the possibilities to become PR.. if not, look for other options.. we know every year 1 million students come over to Oz, and hardly 50k ~ 100k at most get PR.. so try to increase ur chances to get PR, and yes due to political reasons and corona crisis things changed unexpectedly which no one has control... so instead of ranting the current situation and govt, try to find a place where light is bright and can make better future.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

You do know you can buy an Australian PR through Investment visa & sadly education is not considered an investment!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> Exactly, we can understand the frustation levels of those waiting anxiously for invites.. but again no country assured the same and no one will do it.. it's individual choice to study in Oz, try all the possibilities to become PR.. if not, look for other options.. we know every year 1 million students come over to Oz, and hardly 50k ~ 100k at most get PR.. so try to increase ur chances to get PR, and yes due to political reasons and corona crisis things changed unexpectedly which no one has control... so instead of ranting the current situation and govt, try to find a place where light is bright and can make better future.


What 50k to 100k are you talking about ?
The entire immigration program is capped at 180k for the last several years 
So the students may be getting 10k-20k each year which is also an optimistic figure

Cheers


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Long series of events led to an eventual downfall of 189. I hope it recovers, but I doubt it will be a smooth sailing as before, even if it does.


Bring it back to pre-Covid level that is 15k slot quota, that's all I hope for :boxing::boxing:


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

RichardTuan said:


> Bring it back to pre-Covid level that is 15k slot quota, that's all I hope for :boxing::boxing:


At one points, skilled migration visas were ~50k per year (2018) and much more prior to that before it suddenly dropped to ~18k for 2019.


----------



## AnshumanAus (Oct 16, 2019)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hey mate, 189 is dead for this 2020-2021 FY. No one can predict the situation for the next fy as most of the focus will be on regional visas, gti, employer sponsored so dha can cut down the number further from 189 and can allocate to other visas so 189 visa will be kept alive for namesake only so look out for other options as well.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks mate, for your response, I do get it, the chances are slim.


----------



## AnshumanAus (Oct 16, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> If you are a fresh applicant having all your English and skill assessments need not be renewed for next 2 years, then there is no harm in submitting the eoi today. But if you need to be renewing something and dropping points in between then it’s a waste of money. Honestly 189 will be the main victim among all other categories and anything can happen . Don’t invest everything in this alone. Also onshore people are high in numbers for this category and DHA might send targeted invitations. Look for every possibility and act smartly.


Well, I am not a fresh applicant, and my English and Skill assessments would expire in 6 months from now, I was just looking for a realistic chance to get a invite before Feb 2022, that's when I will lose points for age.
Is 190 an option for States like Victoria, etc, as NSW is only allowing people who have lived and worked there for 1 year or longer?
What are my other option with regards to Australian Immigration? Software engineers in regional areas does not make sense to me,
Pardon my ignorance, but would be glad to get some headway from here.

Thanks,
Anshuman


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Only 491 and canada is chance

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

AnshumanAus said:


> Well, I am not a fresh applicant, and my English and Skill assessments would expire in 6 months from now, I was just looking for a realistic chance to get a invite before Feb 2022, that's when I will lose points for age.
> Is 190 an option for States like Victoria, etc, as NSW is only allowing people who have lived and worked there for 1 year or longer?
> What are my other option with regards to Australian Immigration? Software engineers in regional areas does not make sense to me,
> Pardon my ignorance, but would be glad to get some headway from here.
> ...


As per the last year's VIC 190 criteria, software engineers needed at least 3 years of experience to apply. Not sure what are the changes going to be for this year as they haven't come up with anything yet. We can assume that it's going to follow PMSOL list with a different set of requirements similar to NSW.


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Somehow those agents who falsely claim that you can get PR by doing this and that are the ones to blame for the entitlement.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

razer said:


> As per the last year's VIC 190 criteria, software engineers needed at least 3 years of experience to apply. Not sure what are the changes going to be for this year as they haven't come up with anything yet. We can assume that it's going to follow PMSOL list with a different set of requirements similar to NSW.





AnshumanAus said:


> Well, I am not a fresh applicant, and my English and Skill assessments would expire in 6 months from now, I was just looking for a realistic chance to get a invite before Feb 2022, that's when I will lose points for age.
> Is 190 an option for States like Victoria, etc, as NSW is only allowing people who have lived and worked there for 1 year or longer?
> What are my other option with regards to Australian Immigration? Software engineers in regional areas does not make sense to me,
> Pardon my ignorance, but would be glad to get some headway from here.
> ...


Then it’s pretty much difficult. See if you can grab a employer sponsored visa . Else look for a different country. 190 is a mystery. No one knows how they send invites. It’s uncertain


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ozlife28 said:


> Somehow those agents who falsely claim that you can get PR by doing this and that are the ones to blame for the entitlement.


100% this, Agents bring up the hopes of people asking everyone to do PY and NAATI as almost every MARA agency has started NAATI classes where they charge nice $$$ as all they care about is money, only a few handful MARA agents genuinely want to help you


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 100% this, Agents bring up the hopes of people asking everyone to do PY and NAATI as almost every MARA agency has started NAATI classes where they charge nice $$$ as all they care about is money, only a few handful MARA agents genuinely want to help you


Not only the MARA agents, there are some applicants who are doing this just to recover their lost money especially on NAATI. So many fb and telegram groups have emerged providing false hopes. But, deep inside it’s like - I am into the pit now let me pull others into this.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Somebody needs to bring more slaves in to save the poor farmers...this is where we'll all end for PR.

Growers plead for pickers as $150k worth of food ploughed into mulch

_Mrs McShane said incentives, including a pathway to permanent settlement in Australia, could be the last hope to lure workers back to farms.
"They need to immediately introduce some other incentive scheme to get them back onto the farms. The only incentive is some sort of visa," she said. "A lot of them come to Australia to get residency, the Government needs to look at fast-tracking residency for them."_


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Somebody needs to bring more slaves in to save the poor farmers...this is where we'll all end for PR.
> 
> Growers plead for pickers as $150k worth of food ploughed into mulch
> 
> ...


As soon as residency is secured they move to the cities, which is what the government does not want


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

I've also heard a few horror stories from those working on farms; poor working conditions, underpaying etc.


----------



## raghu_karam8 (May 3, 2019)

so no round at all this month huh!


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Source : ISCAH Facebook*


----------



## amib (Jun 12, 2019)

189 GSM is dead, it has been a scam for non-medicals. False hope, hundreds of thousands of dollars spent..all for nothing.

There will be a storm of protests throughout 2021, we're not asking for permanent residency, all we're asking for is justice.

Minimum requirement being an extension to the temporary visa holders. Hong Kong 485 TR applicants get 5 years while everyone else gets 2 years.

This system is beyond a joke, and protesting is the only way to make your voice heard. We will be there in thousands (We got a Facebook group with 2000+ attendees for 2021)


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

amib said:


> 189 GSM is dead, it has been a scam for non-medicals. False hope, hundreds of thousands of dollars spent..all for nothing.
> 
> There will be a storm of protests throughout 2021, we're not asking for permanent residency, all we're asking for is justice.
> 
> ...


You do know you're not entitled to a visa, right? This protest will be pointless.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> You do know you're not entitled to a visa, right? This protest will be pointless.


Some people are still under the impression that just because they spent hundreds of thousands of dollars, you get PR directly lol

I have friends who did not get invited between April to today with 95 points in 2613, 2611, guess what they did? They applied for a 482 visa via their companies. (100% fair)
If you don't get PR you find a way which benefits you not the incompetent system which leeches on Student visas

I can 100% bet the protestors would be people who failed to secure a job after their studies during their TR visa, and now think they are somehow entitled to 189 Visas cause they did PY and Naati


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Some people are still under the impression that just because they spent hundreds of thousands of dollars, you get PR directly lol
> 
> I have friends who did not get invited between April to today with 95 points in 2613, 2611, guess what they did? They applied for a 482 visa via their companies. (100% fair)
> If you don't get PR you find a way which benefits you not the incompetent system which leeches on Student visas
> ...


Completely agree. Everyone seeking PR in Australia *should *have a plan b or even plan c. Everyone needs to get rid of their self-entitlement just because they have spent some time & money in the country.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

That's why I really want DHA to require mandatory work experience points, either offshore or onshore is fine but applicants will need at least 5 points. 

This is SKILLED migration while many international students just go through these loopholes and scamming stuff to just obtain residency and work on odd jobs as it has higher wages than back in their country.

And these international students just get rid of all places that actual SKILLED migrants deserve for.

International Students are not wrong, but if they want to go through a SKILLED visa, they should manage to have a good job here, not an odd job.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

dybydx said:


> That's why I really want DHA to require mandatory work experience points, either offshore or onshore is fine but applicants will need at least 5 points.
> 
> This is SKILLED migration while many international students just go through these loopholes and scamming stuff to just obtain residency and work on odd jobs as it has higher wages than back in their country.
> 
> ...


For international students, getting a job on graduate visa is extremely difficult. Almost all employers ask for PR.

Using your logic, I reckon, DHA should get rid of all offshore applicants, who take up places deserved for onshore temporary visa holders, and only allow onshore applicants and their family members the PR pathway.

Anyway, if employers stop using the "PR required" excuse, your comment would then carry bit of weight.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Pathpk said:


> For international students, getting a job on graduate visa is extremely difficult. Almost all employers ask for PR.
> 
> Using your logic, I reckon, DHA should get rid of all offshore applicants, who take up places deserved for onshore temporary visa holders, and only allow onshore applicants and their family members the PR pathway.
> 
> Anyway, if employers stop using the "PR required" excuse, your comment would then carry bit of weight.


I think what is being implied is that not all university grads are "skilled". An expensive piece of paper does not carry enough weight to be considered "skilled".

I can understand why employers would only ask for PR applicants only. Thankfully, not all employers do not mandate this and are more than happy to sponsor the right applicant.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> I think what is being implied is that not all university grads are "skilled". An expensive piece of paper does not carry enough weight to be considered "skilled".
> 
> I can understand why employers would only ask for PR applicants only. Thankfully, not all employers do not mandate this and are more than happy to sponsor the right applicant.


Nor does working few years in some country can be considered "skilled". Anyway this is highly subjective.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Pathpk said:


> Nor does working few years in some country can be considered "skilled". Anyway this is highly subjective.


Agreed. Work experience has a stronger case than a fresh University grad, unfortunately.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

I know there are some biases and political as well.

However, this is how Western country work and I know for minority, it needs more efforts than some groups.

Please note that I am an Asian as well, but not a majority in Asian. I was an international student before as well and I lucky enough to have a job here.

I know a Spanish guy who has only a year experience back in Spain and he seems to know only odd things, according to my brief conversation with him. His English is good but not that great compared to Western Europe standard like Scandinavian countries.

However, he got sponsorship and is currently working here, in one of the prestigious organisations in QLD. He comes here on WHV visa

These things apply to some other group as well, such as "speaking Mandarin is mandatory", etc. I had once browsed through Indeed for a job and I found something like "only Australian Citizen, Permanent Resident and Indian Citizen need to apply"

I know one Chinese as well. This guy doesn't have at least Competent English at all according to my experience with him. He didn't participate anything in our workgroup but then he managed to have a job in one of health-tech company.

These are some sort of political and biases that I've experienced.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Agreed. Work experience has a stronger case than a fresh University grad, unfortunately.


Yep, and thus the points allocation to experience.

And just to clarify I don't believe international students are entitled to some special pathway to PR.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Pathpk said:


> Using your logic, I reckon, DHA should get rid of all offshore applicants, who take up places deserved for onshore temporary visa holders, and only allow onshore applicants and their family members the PR pathway.


The thing is there has NEVER been “deserved places” for student visa holders aspiring for PR. Maybe you get a higher prio if you can find and employer for 186. Maybe.



> Anyway, if employers stop using the "PR required" excuse, your comment would then carry bit of weight.


It’s not an excuse. There are obvious reasons for that. You may wanna read up on why they abolished the 457 visa and connect the dots.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

dybydx said:


> That's why I really want DHA to require mandatory work experience points, either offshore or onshore is fine but applicants will need at least 5 points.
> 
> This is SKILLED migration while many international students just go through these loopholes and scamming stuff to just obtain residency and work on odd jobs as it has higher wages than back in their country.
> 
> ...


International students or not, very few people migrating thru 189/190 actually work in their field.
If u go around Sydney, u will find so many qualified and experienced uber drivers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

TheEndofDays said:


> The thing is there has NEVER been “deserved places” for student visa holders aspiring for PR. Maybe you get a higher prio if you can find and employer for 186. Maybe.
> 
> 
> It’s not an excuse. There are obvious reasons for that. You may wanna read up on why they abolished the 457 visa and connect the dots.


It’s an excuse if people think experience is the sole criteria to assess how “skilled” you are.

Not sure about 457, but I struggled to find a job on graduate visa (employers kept asking for PR), and managed to get a job in my field within 2 weeks of obtaining PR.

So it’s catch 22 for international students, if experience ever became a criteria to just qualify for PR.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Pathpk said:


> International students or not, very few people migrating thru 189/190 actually work in their field.
> If u go around Sydney, u will find so many qualified and experienced uber drivers


And if you go around Sydney, there are also skilled visa holders working on their nominated profession.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

TheEndofDays said:


> And if you go around Sydney, there are also skilled visa holders working on their nominated profession.


Absolutely, but my point was experienced or not, 189 is more about gaining required points rather than being “skilled”.

If DHA wanted to go for actual skilled migration they would abolish 189 and entirely go for employer sponsored visas.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

30 invites for 189 for October round, and I am sure these invites must be all onshore. Finding it so hard to sink in the feeling, no one understands what are they trying to do. I feel pity for myself that my life is dependent on such people. I highly doubt with such strategies, they will make a come back in the government.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gunnidhi said:


> 30 invites for 189 for October round, and I am sure these invites must be all onshore. Finding it so hard to sink in the feeling, no one understands what are they trying to do. I feel pity for myself that my life is dependent on such people. I highly doubt with such strategies, they will make a come back in the government.


Currently the Morrison Governments' immigration policy has got an all time high approval rating from the conservatives. The only hope now is either 190 or 491 for aspirants.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Currently the Morrison Governments' immigration policy has got an all time high approval rating from the conservatives. The only hope now is either 190 or 491 for aspirants.


The only hope now is Conservative will be kicked out. And given the US election result, I think the hope is reasonable. Not that I dislike Scomo


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea which lucky occupations got picked this time? Obviously non-pro rata we can tell. But who are these 30 people who were super fortunate to get a rare invite in this round?!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ash_21 said:


> Does anyone have any idea which lucky occupations got picked this time? Obviously non-pro rata we can tell. But who are these 30 people who were super fortunate to get a rare invite in this round?!


My guess would be health care codes

Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

November 2020 link?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Ash_21 said:


> Does anyone have any idea which lucky occupations got picked this time? Obviously non-pro rata we can tell. But who are these 30 people who were super fortunate to get a rare invite in this round?!


There was this person (As reported in another forum) who got the 189 invite last month at 70 point for Job code-253917 (Onshore). So i believe all 30 invites were sent to Medical professionals and mostly onshore.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ash_21 said:


> Does anyone have any idea which lucky occupations got picked this time? Obviously non-pro rata we can tell. But who are these 30 people who were super fortunate to get a rare invite in this round?!


One of the invites went to Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist ANZSCO 253917


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. said:


> View attachment 98578


Times change, a lot has changed in "decades" 189 was nothing but a competition on whoever can get the highest points, lost its meaning of being a GSM, I think GTI is a pretty good visa to weed out the average crowd


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi, is there any November 2020 link to follow?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Times change, a lot has changed in "decades" 189 was nothing but a competition on whoever can get the highest points, lost its meaning of being a GSM, I think GTI is a pretty good visa to weed out the average crowd


Only time will tell. Many GTI holders are PhD students, not some hotshot technopreneur/inventor.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

RichardTuan said:


> The only hope now is Conservative will be kicked out. And given the US election result, I think the hope is reasonable. Not that I dislike Scomo


Memory is short I suppose.....
Have you forgotten how US INS raided H1B holders who were employed by Contractors and made them flee the country? Also read about Employ American Workers Act 2009 just after GFC signed by Obama. 

All these immigration drama is just to fool the public and it is amazing to see how a perspective has been built that liberals give a shoulder for migrants to cry on.


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Finally got my 186 DE grant this morning!!! Best of luck to everyone! This forum has been a great place of support so thank you all for the guidance and advice! Applied as a onshore Professional Engineer (nec) 
Timeline as per immi is below: 

IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received21 Sep 2020Request for Health Examinations21 Sep 2020IMMI Bridging Visa Grant Notification21 Sep 2020s56 Request for More Information09 Oct 2020IMMI Grant Notification10 Nov 2020


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

TheEndofDays said:


> Only time will tell. Many GTI holders are PhD students, not some hotshot technopreneur/inventor.


Moreover, 80% of the applicants last year were onshore people.


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> Memory is short I suppose.....
> Have you forgotten how US INS raided H1B holders who were employed by Contractors and made them flee the country? Also read about Employ American Workers Act 2009 just after GFC signed by Obama.
> 
> All these immigration drama is just to fool the public and it is amazing to see how a perspective has been built that liberals give a shoulder for migrants to cry on.


The fact is immigration to the US has only get bigger since Obama, legal or illegal, then migrant crisis in Europe when Merkel agreed to let millions in, it slowed a bit during Trump years. But now Left wing is back to the scene. You are right to say that the drama is to fool the public and the public is the voters, not migrants.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Just for readers information 

Liberal Party Government in Australia = Conservative Governament USA (Republicans)

Currently, there is no such government in Australia which is equal to the Liberal (Democrat) of the USA 
Labor government I'd say is in between Republicans and Democrats not Liberal like Democrat

Both the Labor and Liberal party of Australia are against immigration as of this stage due to high unemployment in Australia and congestion in major cities


----------



## RichardTuan (Jul 17, 2020)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Just for readers information
> 
> Liberal Party Government in Australia = Conservative Governament USA (Republicans)
> 
> ...


I agree Aussie Labor is redder than US dem, but look at the Texas, the reddest of them all, it nearly went blue last election. And I remember reading somewhere that migration level is expected to rise to 200k in 2023.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Australian parties tend to be centre left or right, compared to Americans who seem to go either far right or far left.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

RichardTuan said:


> And I remember reading somewhere that migration level is expected to rise to 200k in 2023.


Highly doubt this


----------



## pras8101 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi All,
Is there any November 2020 link to follow?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

pras8101 said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any November 2020 link to follow?


For 189: 189 Invitations: November 2020


----------



## John L. Dejesus (Dec 12, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> The much-awaited budget announcements took place on Tuesday night and a range of measures were laid out by the treasury. With respect to immigration, I knew that 189 will take the impact in this FY. But the death blow for all general skilled migration visas (189/190/491) to such a huge extent in 2020-2021 was a bitter surprise. Although the numbers for 189,190 and 491 have not been officially released, we can all expect these programs to be significantly smaller and witness the same trend of targeted invitations/grants for the remainder of this FY. In hindsight, looking back there were a lot of clues with regards to the Global Talent Independent (GTI) visas being prioritized in response to post-COVID economic recovery. Alan Tudge (Acting Immigration Minister) on multiple occasions during recent pre-budget interviews made it very clear that he is banking on GTI programs to create jobs on a massive scale. In addition, major news corporations were actively reporting on GTI programs and creating awareness on multiple outlets throughout pre-budget times. Nevertheless, I am still surprised with their decision of tripling the existing GTI allocations. According to available data, 80% of applicants granted GTI in 2019-2020 were already residing in Australia. It is evident that the department has a huge challenge to create an attractive proposition for offshore global talent to choose Australia as a destination especially during COVID times. It will be interesting to see if current criteria for 858/124 visas will undergo modifications to fill the massive quota of 15,000 places. Business, Investment and Innovation program has also been doubled for obvious reasons contributing to job creation
> 
> The migration program has traditionally been two-thirds: skill stream and one-third: family stream. Quite interestingly, the migration program for 2020-2021 has been completely revised and the family stream reflects nearly 50% of the planning allocations. Please be advised that this proportion is temporary and the department has already clarified that this increased allocation for family stream is a one-off policy measure. The increased allocations under this stream is justified to a certain extent as there is a massive backlog of more than 100,000 applications waiting for an outcome. Federal ministers in opposition have recently pointed this out on numerous occasions that processing times for these visas are being blown out of proportion which is unlawful under many codes of migration act. The department has made this a perfect opportunity to clear these backlogs in this FY before reverting back to the traditional proportion (2:1)
> 
> ...


Another part of the article talks about how people on temporary working visas are just “obligations” to their employers. Not only are these people already on family visas, but, they also do not have the freedom to choose where to work. I don’t blame these people for simply obeying their employers – they are just doing the job they were assigned and that’s it. So, why aren’t these people allowed to work wherever they want – at the end of the day, they are human too!


----------

